# Votre programme pour la soirée ?!!



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

...on se pose la question... mais quoi que je vais faire ce soir ?? 
Alors j'hésitais, il y avait bien la suite de Dolmen sur Thiéfaim à 20h50 ou bien...
Nan ce soir on m'emmene quelque part, je vais prendre mon premier cours de djembe-:rateau:.... (pourquoi pas je dis !)
Et vous ???


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

Et bien moi ce soir ca va être comme tous les soirs petit DVD en VO pour apprendre l'anglais (ce soir je me lache je regarde rencontre avec joe black)  avant les infos bien sûr  et aprés peut être du hum hum !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Bah, petite soiree tranquillou  Peut-etre que j'irai me promener un peu au parc, compte tenu du fait qu'il fait vraiment delicieux aujourd'hui 

Cool ca le djembe :love: je me souviens d'une soiree particulierement arrosee ou on avait joue jusqu'a se donner des cloches aux doigts   

Enfin, je vais arreter sinon je vais te decourager


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Juillet 2005)

Ici il pleut, ce soir ca va etre petit film ou starcraft en reseau (ou les deux )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

j'ai eté convié a boire un café chez beau-frere .....
je me demande que cela cache  :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bah, petite soiree tranquillou  Peut-etre que j'irai me promener un peu au parc, compte tenu du fait qu'il fait vraiment delicieux aujourd'hui
> 
> Cool ca le djembe :love: je me souviens d'une soiree particulierement arrosee ou on avait joue jusqu'a se donner des cloches aux doigts
> 
> Enfin, je vais arreter sinon je vais te decourager


Non non tu peux y aller pour me decourager, les ampoules aux doigts j'ai connu quand j'ai commençé la gratte.... c'est obligé d'y passer c'est sûr  !!


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

Ouuuu, moi j'ai des amis qui viennent manger à la maison...
faut que je fasse le course   

Taïo taïooOOoo


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuu, moi j'ai des amis qui viennent manger à la maison...
> faut que je fasse le course
> 
> Taïo taïooOOoo


Ya quoi à manger ???


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2005)

Du monde à la maison, plus une connaissance qui veut que je lui fasse un site, plus des parties de Mario Kart à faire avec mon gamin... Quand est-ce que je dors moi ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Juillet 2005)

Je vois un pote monté du midi.
On va boire des mousses.


----------



## cadillac (11 Juillet 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Ici il pleut, ce soir ca va etre petit film ou starcraft en reseau (ou les deux )



T'as pas du taf toi  :love: 

Pour moi, comme d'hab : je vais faire les courses :style:


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ya quoi à manger ???



Je sais pas encore...

Je pensais à un BBQ, mais y fais pas super chaud  
Alors je verrais bien au supermarché :mouais:   

Mais y aurra du vin, ça c'est sure !!!   :love:


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2005)

Je vais me retrouver avec ma femme au lit, on aura fini nos bouquins, la télé sera éteinte, et, de par la canicule, nos corps complètement dénudés. Après, je ne sais pas. Tout peut arriver.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me retrouver avec ma femme au lit, on aura fini nos bouquins, la télé sera éteinte, et, de par la canicule, nos corps complètement dénudés. Après, je ne sais pas. Tout peut arriver.



Raymond Calbuth's not dead!!!


----------



## molgow (11 Juillet 2005)

Je sors au Montreux Jazz Festival, mais pas trop longtemps, j'ai un examen demain :sick:


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger et passer la soirée chez une amie.

Je parie qu'elle va encore nous sortir le même vin rosé de Saumur. Ou un Vacqueyras rouge. Et du Pinot Blanc pour l'apéro.

Pffff... Aucune imagination... Faut-il qu'on l'aime pour aller boire les mêmes trucs chaque fois.
 

Héhé... Je suis mauvaise langue (quoique ma femme ne dise pas ça mais bon) parce que le choix n'est jamais limité à ça.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juillet 2005)

Moi je vais soit continuer à jouer à GTA San Andreas sur PS2, soit regarder Dolmen ( ben ouais j'ai rien à faire... :rose: ) 
En tout cas, je vais le faire en me languissant d'aller chercher mon iBook tout neuf demain matin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais soit continuer à jouer à GTA San Andreas sur PS2, soit regarder Dolmen ( ben ouais j'ai rien à faire... :rose: )
> En tout cas, je vais le faire en me languissant d'aller chercher mon iBook tout neuf demain matin


Veinaaard...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juillet 2005)

Ouais je dois dire ouais.....; enfin bon, la soirée va être longue


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Moi , cela va être une remontée dans le temps où je ferai la rencontre de Richilieu en disgrâce avec La Rochefoucaud puis simple t'il je naviguerai sur les bords de la méditerannéen en explorant les côtes orientales pour finir la rencontre me semble t'il d'une douce et délicieuse jeune femme ...


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juillet 2005)

... de passer faire un petit bonjour à tous ... aprés une absence prolongée ...

Salutations à tous et bonne soirée quoi que vous fassiez


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

là je viens de rentrer du café beau-frere , j'ai avalé de traver  :mouais:  :mouais: 

j'ai pris une excuse et on est rentré :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

ben j'sais pas ...   
j'viens presque de rentrer même pas encore manger
la soirée ? elle déjà bien entâmée ... non ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben moi c'est la poursuite de l'intégrale de 24h Chrono.



j'ai pas la télé   mais je suis quand même devant un écran  :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben moi c'est la poursuite de l'intégrale de 24h Chrono.



quelle saison??


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2005)

stage mao puis a la maison tranquil y a du taf demain


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

J'ai honte de moi , j'étais bien parti pour mon programme dit précédemment mais comme un nerdz que je ne suis plus je me suis étalé devant mon mac a surfer de site en site .


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Juillet 2005)

cadillac a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du taf toi  :love:


Un rapport de stage a ecrire mais j'ai le temps :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juillet 2005)

Vivement ce soir que je me couche :casse::rateau:


----------



## piro (12 Juillet 2005)

le programme pour ce soir.
finir les cartons pour mon démenagement.
finir  de regarder le coffret de X de clamp.

une soirée chargée en perspective


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Ca dépendra de ce que je trouve a ma blibliothèque sinon un petit film


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

je ne sais rien pour le moment   

de toute façon cela dependra de l'humeur de bioman
et de la telé du salon qui depuis quelques jours deraille completement


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

La famille de San Fransisco à ma douce moitié sont arrivés en force... on va les sortire un peux en vieille ville pour un petit verre  

je prie pour que le temps reste avec le soleil !!!


----------



## jeep2nine (12 Juillet 2005)

Mon pote Guytantakul m'invite au resto   
C'est un peu pour se faire pardonner d'avoir mis en ligne une photo de moi dans une tenue pas très "cathodique"


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

Moi ya des amis  qui viennent pour arroser le bac de ma soeur et le mien :rateau:

On va encore faire peter le Champagne


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ya des amis  qui viennent pour arroser le bac de ma soeur et le mien :rateau:
> 
> On va encore faire peter le Champagne



Félicitation à vous deux


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

Merki :love:


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Ouillle... d'après dashboard ça pue la flotte  
j'en ai marre de passer des soirée en pull !!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouillle... d'après dashboard ça pue la flotte
> j'en ai marre de passer des soirée en pull !!!


Passes-les en club


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouillle... d'après dashboard ça pue la flotte
> j'en ai marre de passer des soirée en pull !!!



Mets Ajaccio comme ville dans ton widget ... comme ça tu aura l'impréssion qu'il fait toujours beau


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon ce soiiir petit détour par "Le palais de Pékin"  prendre quelques plats à emporter... mhh   samoussa, poulet aux amandes, riz cantonnais et direction la maison pour regarder les épisodes de lost que j'ai pas vu samedi dernier... !!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir cinéma  enfin soir ... début de soirée ... on va voir Batman Begins ... depuis le temps que c'est prévu


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir cinéma  enfin soir ... début de soirée ... on va voir Batman Begins ... depuis le temps que c'est prévu





Il faut mieux aller voir les Poupées Russes enfin c mon avis


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouillle... d'après dashboard ça pue la flotte
> j'en ai marre de passer des soirée en pull !!!


T'habites où que je sache quel coin ne pas fréquenter ? 
Ici, le soleil brille, et on se promène chaque soir avant de se coucher, c'est agréable ... :rose:
Bon, ce soir, c'est repas à deux (les enfants sont partis chez papy-mamie), ballade, et plus si affinités.  :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, picnic aux buttes chaumont


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il faut mieux aller voir les Poupées Russes enfin c mon avis


oui mais je l'ai déjà vu ... j'ai vu 6 films le mois dernier, ça laissait plus grand choix ... et puis là j'ai même pas regardé ce qu'il y a comme nouveaus films ...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je l'ai déjà vu ... j'ai vu 6 films le mois dernier, ça laissait plus grand choix ... et puis là j'ai même pas regardé ce qu'il y a comme nouveaus films ...





Il y a le fameux " Charlie et la Chocolaterie " qui sort demain  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a le fameux " Charlie et la Chocolaterie " qui sort demain  :love:  :love:  :love:


oui ... mais comme ce soir on est aujourd'hui et pas demain ... ben je vais voir Batman Begins voilà


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il faut mieux aller voir les Poupées Russes enfin c mon avis


 
J'ai vu les deux ils sont tres bons chacun dans leur style....


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

programme télé cinéma


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je l'ai déjà vu ... j'ai vu 6 films le mois dernier, ça laissait plus grand choix ... et puis là j'ai même pas regardé ce qu'il y a comme nouveaus films ...


Il te manque ça  (combo)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

si l'homme ne change pas d'avis encore et encore
moi aussi ce soir cinema.... par contre je ne sais pas  quoi on vas voir


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, c'est a priori apéro avec les copine de ma copine :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> programme télé cinéma
> Il te manque ça  (combo)


non je l'ai  ... mais ranafout ...

et vous êtes chiant à mettre des (combo) comme naas partout ... une dirait une mode débile ...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a le fameux " Charlie et la Chocolaterie " qui sort demain :love: :love: :love:


 
Mouais... encore un film qui va faire croire aux gens qu'ils connaissent Roald Dahl... Eté déjà très déçu par les adaptations de "Matilda" et de "James et la grosse pêche"... Les livres sont vraiment mieux. Et très bien écrits pour la lecture à voix haute aux enfants. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les livres de la littérature de jeunesse.



Sinon, ce soir, barbecue poisson avec mon beau-frère et sa famille. Miam miam. :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Et ici il fait beau et chaud. On pourra passer la soirée (la nuit?) sur la terrasse. Je pense avoir assez de vin en cave pour ça.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une dirait une mode débile ...


et s'en est une! :rose:


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... encore un film qui va faire croire aux gens qu'ils connaissent Roald Dahl... Eté déjà très déçu par les adaptations de "Matilda" et de "James et la grosse pêche"... Les livres sont vraiment mieux. Et très bien écrits pour la lecture à voix haute aux enfants. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les livres de la littérature de jeunesse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non mais là Tim Burton et Johnny Deep que demande de mieux ?


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, c'est a priori apéro avec les copine de ma copine :love:





Apéro sans la copine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non mais là Tim Burton et Johnny Deep que demande de mieux ?



Heuuuuuu... Non, rien. Je peux venir au barbeuqu'? ... :love:  :love:


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Non, rien. Je peux venir au barbeuqu'? ... :love: :love:


 
Tu apportes l'apéro?

Ok, dépêche, on t'attend!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (12 Juillet 2005)

l'ile de la tentation et un petit rosé .. comme d'hab quoi (le rosé)


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... mais comme ce soir on est aujourd'hui et pas demain ... ben je vais voir Batman Begins voilà


Analyse tres judicieuse


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Analyse tres judicieuse


 
Moi aussi, quand je me rends compte qu'aujourd'hui ce n'est pas demain, je vais voir le commencement de l'homme chauve-souris. Et ça arrange tout.

Sans blague.

C'est mieux que la fin de la femme araignée.


----------



## House M.D. (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon bah ce soir (vivi, c'est le soir pour moi, je suis une décalée d'origine  ), c'est numérisation de vinyles...

Benassi Bros, Every Single Day Maxi 45trs (avec une déco à faire pleurer les mecs les plus froids :love: )

David Guetta, Blaster (pas récent, mais très sympa )


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux que la fin de la femme araignée.



D'autant plus qu'elle commencait à tisser un peu trop partout celle-là. C'est ça la vieillesse...

Demande à aricosec


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir feu de camp et barbec au bord du lac avec la guitare et des chansons scout....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2005)

Eh ben ce soir ça va pas du tout, va surement y avoir des heures sup' dans l'air comme
d'habitude le taf va tomber vers 18h à terminer pour demain matin (voir hier matin):hein: :hein: 
Prévoir le plein de la cafetière...:sleep:  (en plus je vais louper Dolmen  pfffff)...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

pour ce soir........rien     

ici et la telé et les repet de bioman sur le synté


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour ce soir........rien
> 
> ici et la telé et les repet de bioman sur le synté



M'ouais... Le bonheur, mais en mieux, quoi... :mouais:    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour ce soir........rien
> 
> ici et la telé et les repet de bioman sur le synté



Je t'envie...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'envie...




rigole pas , il a repris  le groupe !!!!!     

donc depuis 10 jours j'ai droit a sa remise a niveau     




edit : j'ai quand meme la chance , j'assiste pas a ses repet's a la batterie !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rigole pas , il a repris  le groupe !!!!!
> 
> donc depuis 10 jours j'ai droit a sa remise a niveau



C'est des fous, ces punks!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rigole pas , il a repris  le groupe !!!!!
> 
> donc depuis 10 jours j'ai droit a sa remise a niveau
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce quils jouent avec ses potes ?


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

tiens, des zicos!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

Sale race ça...


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

compre,ds rien à ce bitin,

je finis mes cv ça vaudra mieux!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

Meuh non !!!

Tu dis ça parce que tu es énervé....

Regarde moi, pas une goute d'alcool depuis trois *jours*, tout tremble mais rien ne bouge !


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Regarde moi, pas une goute d'alcool depuis trois, tout tremble mais rien ne bouge !



Trois mois  ?
Trois jours ? 

Trois heures ?? 


Trois minutes ??? :affraid:


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2005)

Sinon le programme c'est repassage devant "il était une fois dans l'ouest"...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

J'essaie de convaincre des potes qu'il faut qu'il mange à la maison
mais ils disent qu'ils ne vuelent pas se taper l'incruste et "J'AI FAIM!!!!!  "


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Sinon le programme c'est repassage devant "il était une fois dans l'ouest"...




il fais frais sur paris ?   



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il fais frais sur paris ?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Vi vi ! Heureusement ! Le repassage ne tourne pas au sauna !  

Sinon ce serait juste devant "il était une fois dans l'ouest"


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben moi je arpente le forum en attendant que les mossieurs de service chez IBM à Rochester (USA) répondent aux mails que je leur ai envoyé tout à l'heure. Y a un vieux bug dans un des outils de développement, et çà fait 5 jours que je galère... 
Qui vient me tenir compagnie en attendant ? 
J'ai un jeu de cartes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je arpente le forum en attendant que les mossieurs de service chez IBM à Rochester (USA) répondent aux mails que je leur ai envoyé tout à l'heure. Y a un vieux bug dans un des outils de développement, et çà fait 5 jours que je galère...
> Qui vient me tenir compagnie en attendant ?
> J'ai un jeu de cartes...






savais pas que les americains avaient pris le plis des suisses   

poker ?   

lumai t'as preparé les chaussettes ?


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> savais pas que les americains avaient pris le plis des suisses
> poker ?
> lumai t'as preparé les chaussettes ?


Pourquoi elle vient aussi ? :love:
Va falloir que je prenne des vitamines moi.


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

se soir ou demain selon les heure de sommeille s'est film chez une copinne soiré papy mamy


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

soirée touche-papy ?


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

ou touche pipi... bon pour être plus sérieux, 
moi je vais préparer ma valise, je doit partire à
Londres pour demain matin pour 3 jours, c'est 
la première fois que ça me saoul, faut dire que 
j'ai beaucoup de travail!

Bon j'en profiterai pour boire des pints


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Alors ce soir c'est "Crêpe Party", la pâte est prête depuis hier soir (là elle se repose... ) MMhhh des bonnes crêpes bananes nutella bière... 
Faut pas que j'oublie d'acheter du cidre....


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2005)

Mercredi j'adore le mercredi ... j'peux même dire que j'ai toujours adoré : quand j'était ch'tit pour le Club Do', un peu plus grand parcequ'il y avait pas cours mais sport & pots and now car FBI portés disparus et Les Experts (pour une fois que Tiefun diffuse un truc de correct)    
Donc ce soir je joue au mec associable : couper le portable, fermer Safari, debrancher le phone, enlever les fusibles de la sonnette ... je crois que j'ai rien oublié     
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

ce soir, ce sera bouffe dans une de mes paillotes préférées...
A table sous un toit de branches de palmier, avec mes meilleurs amis - une espèce rare - Regarder béatement le soleil se coucher sur les Îles Sanguinaires en sirotant un rosé de Calvi glacé ; prélude à la côte de boeuf de 800 g, au feu de bois que je vais m'envoyer sans aucun remords... Et écouter les chapelets de conneries de ces crétins et crétines dont je suis amoureux depuis 20 ans... Ca n'a pas de prix.
Quand les japonais veulent qu'un moment exceptionnel dure 1000 ans ; ils crient BANZAÏ!!!!    :love: 

Pendant trop d'années, je ne me suis pas rendu compte de la valeur de ce genre de moments. Mon ironie à la con me faisait clâmer "C'est pénible de vivre dans une pub Schweppes"... Je m'y met petit à petit et je commence à aimer ça...


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> prélude à la côte de boeuf de 800 g, au feu de bois que je vais m'envoyer sans aucun remords...



à toi tout seul ???? !!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> à toi tout seul ???? !!!!!!



... ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, ce sera bouffe dans une de mes paillotes préférées...
> A table sous un toit de branches de palmier, avec mes meilleurs amis - une espèce rare - ces crétins et crétines dont je suis amoureux depuis 20 ans...



'Tain d'Adèle©!!!!    Ils viennent de téléphoner pour dire qu'ils préféraient manger à la montagne! Faut toujours qu'il y ait quelqu'un pour venir me chier dans le nirvana!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:



hé bé...     

Faites gaffe les vaches, Patochman arrive ....   

Bonne soirée et bon courage pour la digestion lol


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> hé bé...
> 
> Faites gaffe les vaches, Patochman arrive ....
> 
> Bonne soirée et bon courage pour la digestion lol




... Et demain, je m'attaque au porc  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et demain, je m'attaque au porc  :love:  :love:  :love:



le pire c'est que "tout est bon dans le cochon"  :rateau: 
D'ici dimanche, toute l'Arche de Noé va y passer ....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

Alors ce soir on rigole pas... je fais mes comptes pour savoir quel train de vie je vais devoir adopter pendant mes vacances (Camping cassoulet ou bien hôtel et resto fruits de mer), en même temps c'est con les deux on leur charme...mmhh


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, anniversaire surprise d'une copine à ma chérie :love:

Mais avant, je dois faire quelques photos pour cet extraordinaire thread :king: :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, anniversaire surprise d'une copine à ma chérie :love:
> 
> Mais avant, je dois faire quelques photos pour cet extraordinaire thread :king: :style:


Rhhhoooooo le vilaiinnn môssieur fait sa pub....  !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhoooooo le vilaiinnn môssieur fait sa pub....  !!!


T'es jaloux ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

Meuh non...   pas de ça entre nous..!!


----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

se soir je fini mais reboursemment de boule et je vais au lit


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juillet 2005)

Programme pour ce soir... certains sont en vacances, moi pas encore...reste une semaine!  Alors pour patienter je vais me faire une toile..:sleep: 

J'hésite entre "Charlie et la chocolaterie" et "les 4 fantastiques" si quelqu'un a vu l'un ou l'autre.... (C'est la première fois que j'ai un mauvais pressentiment sur un Tim Burton)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben je me repond à moi meme j'ai été voir les 4 fantastiques.... alors c'est pas la meilleure adaptation de comics que j'ai pu voir !!!  Ca reste un bon divertissement sans plus...
Peut etre que le Burton aurait été plus sympa


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, début du grand ménage pour laisser un appart' propre avant les vacances !!!


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir...on y est pas encore , mais je sent que je vais faire la limace devant l'ordi, avec une bonne bière


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2005)

Hier soir, Blind Boys of Alabama aux arènes de Cimiez.

Enorme.

Encore des frissons.

Tu ne les as pas vu ? Rassure-toi, eux non plus !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

ce soir je crois que on reçoit les amis de bioman  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

Baaa, pour ma part on a invité une copine qui vient de se faire
"plaquer" par son jules...

On va lui remonter le moral a bloc


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je crois que on reçoit les amis de bioman  :rateau:  :rateau:



Les 4 fantastiques ?

X-Or (le shérif de l'espace) ?

Capitaine Flam ?

Alcor, Actarus et Riguel ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Les 4 fantastiques ?
> X-Or (le shérif de l'espace) ?
> Capitaine Flam ?
> Alcor, Actarus et Riguel ?




la premiere categorie meme si j'ai pas encore trouvée ce qu'ils ont de fantastique


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je me repond à moi meme j'ai été voir les 4 fantastiques.... alors c'est pas la meilleure adaptation de comics que j'ai pu voir !!!  Ca reste un bon divertissement sans plus...
> Peut etre que le Burton aurait été plus sympa


 
Je confirme, "Charlie..." est vraiment tres bon, un Vrai Tim Burton, tiré d'un Bouquin de Roal Dalh (pas sur de l'othographe  )

Alors que les critiques des 4 fantastiques sont "relativement pourries 


Sinon, programme tranquille ce soir, biere et film, surement...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, "Charlie..." est vraiment tres bon, un Vrai Tim Burton, tiré d'un Bouquin de Roal Dalh (pas sur de l'othographe  )
> Alors que les critiques des 4 fantastiques sont "relativement pourries
> Sinon, programme tranquille ce soir, biere et film, surement...


Ok je note... je comptais aller le voir de toute façon !!! (C'est Burton ya pas le choix  )...
Sinon pour ton programme de la soirée, une seule chose à dire : *WAZAAAAAAAaaaa...*


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

ce soir : mysterious skin, on y va à trois pour pas sombrer  :sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, "Charlie..." est vraiment tres bon, un Vrai Tim Burton, tiré d'un Bouquin de Roal Dalh (pas sur de l'othographe  )
> 
> Alors que les critiques des 4 fantastiques sont "relativement pourries
> 
> ...


 J'ai vu Charlie et la Chocolaterie hier soir et je n'ai qu'une chose a dire :  vraiment un film ou la fantaisie enfantine et le domaine de l'imaginaire sont omni-presents 

J'ai traine mon Jules avec moi qui voulait m'entrainer dans la "guerre des mondes" :mouais: il etait pas tres chaud mais il a adore :love:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai traine mon Jules avec moi qui voulait m'entrainer dans la "guerre des mondes" :mouais: il etait pas tres chaud mais il a adore :love:


T'as bien fait, c'est à chier "la guerre des des mondes" ! Rien à voir avec l'ambiance du bouquin de Wells.
C'est un film commercial américain, avec les mêmes recettes que d'habitude, et c'est un peu (beaucoup?) lassant. Pour dire, mon Kevin (13 ans) a failli s'endormir tellement tout ce qui se passe est évident.  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait, c'est à chier "la guerre des des mondes" ! Rien à voir avec l'ambiance du bouquin de Wells.
> C'est un film commercial américain, avec les mêmes recettes que d'habitude, et c'est un peu (beaucoup?) lassant. Pour dire, mon Kevin (13 ans) a failli s'endormir tellement tout ce qui se passe est évident.  :love:


 C'est drole, c'est exactement l'excuse que j'ai utilise :love:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est drole, c'est exactement l'excuse que j'ai utilise :love:


Cà n'était que pure vérité.


----------



## sylko (26 Juillet 2005)

Je vais me faire une toile en plein air avec mes enfants! 

Ma fille adore Brad Pitt, et moi euh...


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu Charlie et la Chocolaterie hier soir et je n'ai qu'une chose a dire :  vraiment un film ou la fantaisie enfantine et le domaine de l'imaginaire sont omni-presents
> 
> J'ai traine mon Jules avec moi qui voulait m'entrainer dans la "guerre des mondes" :mouais: il etait pas tres chaud mais il a adore :love:


Ouais, Charlie et la chocolaterie était vraiment génial !!! L'adaptation est excellente, mais ça n'est pas étonnant de la part de Tim Burton, on n'en attendait pas moins !


----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

je pense que je ne vais rien faire, m'écrouler dans le canapé, ou me continuer de relire madame Bovary que je suis en train de relire, histoire de rafraichir la mémoire


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire une toile en plein air avec mes enfants!
> 
> Ma fille adore Brad Pitt, et moi euh...


Ah oué Mr et Mme Smith.... Je suis tenté par celui là aussi!!!
Faudra dire si ça vaut le coup  !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2005)

LEs critiques n'ont pas l'air top  :
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=51539.html

Par contre, Charlie, c'est vraiment bon, pour tout le monde, les jeunes et les vieux


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Euh rob' t'es sûr que 48h par journée ça sera assez pour faire tout ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce soir : mysterious skin, on y va à trois pour pas sombrer  :sick:


Très bon film !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très bon film !


Il est sortit en vidéo ou c'est un cinoche local qui le passe ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

ce soir on a eté invité a diner chez des amis ....
je verrai bien si on y va   

c'est a quelle heure deja ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Il est sortit en vidéo ou c'est un cinoche local qui le passe ??


Ciné local, Gallleries, salle 7. Attention à la caisse ils te demandent si tu sais ce que tu vas voir tellement ils ont eu de plaintes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

bioman ne rentrera avant 1h donc invitation annullée  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

not'rendez-vous tiens toujours lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> not'rendez-vous tiens toujours lui ?




t'as besoin de  bricolage chez toi ou d'outils informatique ?


----------



## hunjord (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as besoin de  bricolage chez toi ou d'outils informatique ?


Robertav, je veux en savoir plus sur le cercle des dindes.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, je veux en savoir plus sur le cercle des dindes.....




a pour cela tu dois en faire demande
et ton ame doit etre pure


----------



## hunjord (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a pour cela tu dois en faire demande
> et ton ame doit etre pure


BAh, boudiou....disons que j'me posais la question?
Ici dans la camb'ousse bé les dindes, boudiou....
pis, céti vachement dur d'y avoir l'ame pure...


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

boullé a tout vas et me couché car il est bientôt 3H


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir j'ai bien peur de devoir faire du rab' pour finir le taff avant les vacances de demain soir... :hein: ... et mes bagages qui sont pas commencés !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir j'ai bien peur de devoir faire du rab' pour finir le taff avant les vacances de demain soir... :hein: ... et mes bagages qui sont pas commencés !!!


C'est bizarre, j'ai à peu prés le même programme

Un max de taf, super crevé, et plus, faut que je fasse ménage, vaiselle, bagages et que je n'oublie rien  :affraid:


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir c'est les 81 ans de la mami à mon amoureuse, 
On va manger au resto, y faut pas que j'oublie d'acheter
des fleurs après le travail !!! sinon je suis foutu :affraid:


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

pour ce soir s'est réunion plus stage mao plus sommeil s'y a le temps se qui n'est pas sure.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon là je suis en train de faire mes bagages... je prend la route demain !!!
J'ai l'impression d'oublier quelque chose .... je deteste ça y'en a partout :hein:  
Mais bon ....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Août 2005)

Ce soir pas très rigolo... On fait les comptes, c'est vidage du portefeuille et comptage des tickets de caisse des vacances!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2005)

Moi ce soir c'est plongée bouteille de 19h00 a 20h00, puis douche chaude, apéro sur le quai avec les autres membres de la palanquée puis retour a la maison et petits farçis Niçois :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

ce soir: choucroute et bière *au programme*


----------



## r0rk4l (18 Août 2005)

Pour moi ce sera entrainement de foot, et puis trainer sur internet comme un geek   ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce soir: choucroute et bière *au programme*



Oublie pas tes lunettes ..


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Ce soir : avant-première de "Peindre ou faire l'amour", 
Pasta miam miam ensuite, 
Dvd "Strip Tease" enfin.
 :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir "Peindre ou faire l'amour"


 
Alors? Tu as  fait ton choix?


----------



## kisco (18 Août 2005)

Ce soir, télé!
les 2 premiers épisodes de la nouvelle saison d'Urgences :love:

hé oui en Suisse on a toujours les nouvelles saisons des séries 2-3 semaines avant la France


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

Pour moi ça sera une soirée devant l'i-book de ma grande soeur...  
Avec en fond sonore des gens qui parlent de trucs techniques...débat MAC/PC !! voilà !  

Bonne soirée à vous  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Août 2005)

Ce soir en hors d'oeuvre un appel à hotline wanadoo suivi peut-être par un appel à france télécom en plat de résistance si l'entrée ne m'a pas satifait... et pour le dessert un p'tit tour sur MacGé si ma p..**.. de connexion adsl est rétablie (j'y crois à mort:mouais: ).

ps : ah oui je vais boire aussi...:rateau: hips..


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

en ce qui me concerne, je devrais aller au sport. En fait j'ai pas du tout envie d'y aller, c'est ma femme qui souhaite y aller !!
si quelqu'un à une excuse à me fournir pas trop bidon, car j'en ai déjà donné pas mal, je suis preneur


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Août 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, télé!
> les 2 premiers épisodes de la nouvelle saison d'Urgences :love:
> 
> hé oui en Suisse on a toujours les nouvelles saisons des séries 2-3 semaines avant la France



ptain degouté ... 
ben raconte ....


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne, je devrais aller au sport. En fait j'ai pas du tout envie d'y aller, c'est ma femme qui souhaite y aller !!
> si quelqu'un à une excuse à me fournir pas trop bidon, car j'en ai déjà donné pas mal, je suis preneur



 koi kom sport ???


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> koi kom sport ???


sport en chambre... ehu en salle pardon :rose: 

genre fitness, muscu, etc. :sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> sport en chambre... ehu en salle pardon :rose:
> 
> genre fitness, muscu, etc. :sleep:



1°- t'as pas mangé a midi t'es en hypo, 
2°- il fait trop beau pour aller s'enfermer dans une salle, 
3°- tu te fais bo, tu lui demande de faire pareil et tu l'emmène au resto....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> sport en chambre... ehu en salle pardon :rose:
> 
> genre fitness, muscu, etc. :sleep:


Ben tu veux plus y aller parce-que les autres môssieurs musclés dans les vestiaires te font peur et veulent à chaque fois t'emmener de force rigoler dans le sauna....


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

Moi je prépare quelques trucs pour mon départ demain, et apres...
[SIZE=5Je me couche !!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Immelman (30 Août 2005)

Je me prepare tranquillement a bosser.
Je dois preparer le design des polos et des tickets pour une assoc dont je suis le tresorerier :love:
Comme si j'avais rien d'autres a faire...


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

je vien de finir foolmetalalchimiste donc ilne me reste plus qu'a floodé!


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Vais pas tarder à aller lire


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu veux plus y aller parce-que les autres môssieurs musclés dans les vestiaires te font peur et veulent à chaque fois t'emmener de force rigoler dans le sauna....


ouuu bah tu crois pas si bien dire !!
une je prenais ma douche tranquille, il y avait un type en face (pas trop musclé heureusement, même moins que moi c'est pour dire  ) qui se douchait également. Je lui tournai le dos en me lavant puis me retourne histoire de mettre la tête sous l'eau et que vois-je mon petit monsieur, dans sa douche heureusement, tourné vers moi avec un petit sourire et surtout un beau début d'errection !!!    bon j'ai fein de n'avoir rien vu et ai continuer ma douche puis en suis partie sans le regarder !!  :rose: 

pas facile le sport j'vous dit :hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuu bah tu crois pas si bien dire !!
> une je prenais ma douche tranquille, il y avait un type en face (pas trop musclé heureusement, même moins que moi c'est pour dire  ) qui se douchait également. Je lui tournai le dos en me lavant puis me retourne histoire de mettre la tête sous l'eau et que vois-je mon petit monsieur, dans sa douche heureusement, tourné vers moi avec un petit sourire et surtout un beau début d'errection !!!    bon j'ai fein de n'avoir rien vu et ai continuer ma douche puis en suis partie sans le regarder !! :rose:
> 
> pas facile le sport j'vous dit :hein:


Tant que tu utilises du gel douche et pas des savonnettes....   !!!

Sinon moi ce soir c'est barbeuc.... peut-être un des derniers de la saison !!??
(J'espère que nan vendredi soir c'est vacances pour une semaine !....
.........:casse:aïe, oui PARFAITEMENT môssieur, encore ! )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Septembre 2005)

Hop je rentre chez moi et je ressort les valises... on repart pour une semaine !!! 
En septembre on est peinard ya plus personne...


----------



## hunjord (2 Septembre 2005)

STAR AC' 
et je l'enregistre pour le revoir demain..


----------



## Hamster de combat (2 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est desperate housewives, mais juste un épisode parce que je suis crevé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

belle famille vient de debarquer.......je fais aussi ici une tournée generale de café ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

préparer rentrée !! j'ai le trac!! et puis ecouter la star ac de loin !! ah cet impayable nikos


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

Bricolage sur la bagnole... ma pôv' titine elle a mal encaissé les km cet été :

Dijon - Nantes - Quiberon - Nantes - Les Sables d'Olonnes - Dijon - Nantes - CapBreton - Hossegore - Dune du Pyla - Lacanau - Nantes - Dijon !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

moi dj vadim avec une charmante nana


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

je pars à Nantes visiter un appartement ! :hein: 
j'espère qu'il va être bien !! 100 bornes à faire tout de même !


----------



## elKBron (15 Septembre 2005)

boire au bar "de l autre cote du pont", lyon 3 
bieres bio et autres produits bien sympas a decouvrir


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je pars à Nantes visiter un appartement ! :hein:
> j'espère qu'il va être bien !! 100 bornes à faire tout de même !


Ah tiens...dans quel coin de Nantes?


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi dj vadim avec une charmante nana


Toujours les bons plans, SM... 
Moi ça sera soirée kebab avec Virpeen ! :love:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens...dans quel coin de Nantes?


rue du marais, pas loin de la rue Paul Bellamy


----------



## Freelancer (15 Septembre 2005)

pour moi ce sera le concert de dEUS à la maroquinerie :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rue du marais, pas loin de la rue Paul Bellamy


Ah bah ya le marché de Talensac pas loin alors, j'éspère que t'auras pas trop d'effluves marinières... !
Sinon ce soir pour bricoler sur ma tuture pô de musique.. marre de ce vieux radiocassette tout pourriteeuuu ! C'est décidé j'achète un ipod ce soir (un mini le nano ne m'a pas encore convaincu )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

Ben ce soir je vais échanger mon ipod que j'ai acheté hier soir parce-que surprise en ouvrant la boite : ohhhh le zolipod ouahhh tout beau..... mais... :une vilaine saloperie incrustée sous l'écran! :hein: Pas très gros un peu moins d'un mm mais c'est blanc et c'est suffisant pour m'enerver chaque fois que je regarde l'ecran!!! Merde un truc de ce prix j'ai le droit de vouloir l'échanger contre un autre sans merdouille dedans !!! (Ou j'abuse ???)


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

et ce soir... STAR AC' :love: 

Non j'déconne... si on plus rire maintenant :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et ce soir... STAR AC' :love:
> 
> Non j'déconne... si on plus rire maintenant :mouais:



*Ouf! *


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

surement on aura la visite de notre voisin , 
un jeune  allemand qui s'ennnuie chez lui apres son boulot :
il ne parle pas encore bien le français et il est en france depuis 2 mois     

qu 'est que je vais inventer encore ce soir pour le mettre a la porte assez tot ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

c'est dingue commme tu subis tes visites toi


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2005)

Ben ce soir, bière, chips..pas de télé j'aime pas ça....


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qu 'est que je vais inventer encore ce soir pour le mettre a la porte assez tot ?


Que tu dois te lever tôt pour prépaper le repas dominical ?  :love:
Bon, ce soir, c'est repas en famille avant demain et les repas entre amis. Alors je prépare un filet mignon de porc à la crème et au thym, accompagné d'une petite purée de pomme de terre et salade. 
En entrée il y aura des crudités, et en dessert une tarte aux pommes, c'est de saison !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

ce soir, si on change pas d'avis, on va voir ses cop's du groupe....



en attendant pour le diner  j'ai fait valser  dans une casserole du boeuf en morceau, 
des tomates ,  poivre, basilic, 4 epices italiennes , du vin rouge, 1knor et de champignons ....
 le tout sera accompagné du riz ou pates , je verra bien  d'ci là    



est que quelq'un veut se joindre a ma table ?


----------



## olidou (17 Septembre 2005)

humm...  je m'invite ??


----------



## fantomas007 (17 Septembre 2005)

zut je viens de terminer mon repas! Mais ça à l'air délicieux


----------



## olidou (17 Septembre 2005)

y a toujours une tite place..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

trop tard..... si tu te depeches t'arrive juste pile pour la tisane !!!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

Ben nous on s'est régalés ! :love:
Bon, allez, la paperasse parce que demain j'aurais pas le temps.


----------



## GammaGT (18 Septembre 2005)

Ben toujours bar à domicile... 13 hôtesses  enfin  du yaourt pour tous !


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2005)

Vais me coucher, y a plus de bibines:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

GammaGT a dit:
			
		

> Ben toujours bar à domicile... 13 hôtesses  enfin  du yaourt pour tous !






13 ???????       

roberto en attendait pas aussi nombreuses


----------



## elKBron (18 Septembre 2005)

soir ce ... visionnage de Lost In Translation et surfage sur MacGé....


----------



## Hurrican (19 Septembre 2005)

GammaGT a dit:
			
		

> Ben toujours bar à domicile... 13 hôtesses  enfin  du yaourt pour tous !


13 çà porte malheur !  
T'aurais du en inviter une quatorzième ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2005)

Sans dec Hurrican  


Moi je fais du gâteau au chocolat (4/4) que je vais déguster ce soir avec un ami  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

rien de special pour ce soir :
le diner sera vite expedié ,  pour les malades sera soupe , pour les autres pates    

en attendant que bioman termine de donner des cours de musique a ses neveux
je pianote par ici tout  en me battagliant avec fiston qui veux prendre mon mac :rateau: 
son pc ayant visiblement eté la cible d'un gros virus il est ko mais graçe a certains d'ici
(il se reconnaitrons  ) il sera sauvé : 
il faut juste que bioman trouve le temp d'effectuer ce qu'il faut pour lui redonner vie 

puis a 20h30 on attends notre voisin allemand pour le cour français/ allemand :
bioman apprend l'allemand et le voisin perfectionne son français


est que il y a rediffusion de star ac ce soir ?   

je prefere encore cela a des leçon d'allemand


----------



## Hurrican (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon, moi je suis sur Paris, alors ce soir on va faire un tour chez chochotte ! 
Cà fait un moment que je devais passer, il a un cable d'écran que j'attends depuis plus d'un an. 

Roberta ? T'as dit à Bioman que les PC sous Windows c'était de la m... en boîte ?  :love:


----------



## elKBron (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que il y a rediffusion de star ac ce soir ?
> 
> je prefere encore cela a des leçon d'allemand



ach, was sagst du denn ? Bist du dumm ? Die deutsche Kultur ist wichtiger als StarAc'... (oder etwas wie StarAc') 
So du sollst mit Bioman die deutsche Sprache lernen !


----------



## Freelancer (19 Septembre 2005)

ce soir, dîner tranquille en amoureux, quelques épisodes de The L Word en solo (je sens que les tribulations d'une bande de lesbiennes à Los Angeles ne vont pas passionner monsieur  ) De toutes façons, les trucs de fille n'ont jamais passionné monsieur  Si elles abandonnaient Gucci et Prada pour un treillis et quelques kalachnikov, là, je dis pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

dans ta localisation






tu aurais pas oublié berlin ?


----------



## elKBron (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans ta localisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loool... nonon, Berlin c est juste pour le plaisir, les vacances... mes localisations, c est principalement pour le boulot.
Mais serieuesment, tu devrais te mettre a l allemand, c est une belle langue


----------



## Hurrican (19 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, dîner tranquille en amoureux, quelques épisodes de The L Word en solo (je sens que les tribulations d'une bande de lesbiennes à Los Angeles ne vont pas passionner monsieur  ) De toutes façons, les trucs de fille n'ont jamais passionné monsieur  Si elles abandonnaient Gucci et Prada pour un treillis et quelques kalachnikov, là, je dis pas...


Peut être est-ce une manière de dire je voudrais bien ajouter une fille dans le couple ?  Cà peut être intéressant ! :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est moules frites....  ....mmhh je les sens d'ici !!!


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir je bubule.....le reste on verra


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir je vais tenter d'installer internet chez ma copine !!! Un HP portable avec une libebox !  
J'espère en ressortir vivant... si dans 3 jours je ne donne pas de nouvelle, s'il vous plait, envoyer une patrouille de secours !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

la j'attends bioman qu' il rentre   des cours de musique qu'il dispense
et
j'attends aussi le petit voisin allemand qui lui donnera ce soir les cours d'allemand  a bioman    

tout ce petit monde devrait etre a table a 20h , c'est moi qui fait la cuisine   

je vais les empoissoner ou le laisser encore vivants pour cette fois ?


----------



## grandmage (26 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ach, was sagst du denn ? Bist du dumm ? Die deutsche Kultur ist wichtiger als StarAc'... (oder etwas wie StarAc')
> So du sollst mit Bioman die deutsche Sprache lernen !




Wer soll hier deutsch lernen ???

Mensch, ich wusste nicht dass man hier auch noch Deutsche trifft...


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est fête j'essaye ça :love:


 
Et depuis, il n'a toujours pas donné signe de vie sur les forums...  

Devait être avarié son fois gras... Bien fait, tiens, n'a qu'a pas manger ce genre de trucs de riches, du foie malade de toute façon, pas bon, pas bon. Et s'en vanter ici sans partager surtout.

 :rateau: 

_Faut que j'en recommande à la ferme de la Voulperie moi..._


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...on se pose la question... mais quoi que je vais faire ce soir ??:
> Et vous ???


Chier une pendule et manger mon pain blanc


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Septembre 2005)

grandmage a dit:
			
		

> Wer soll hier deutsch lernen ???
> 
> Mensch, ich wusste nicht dass man hier auch noch Deutsche trifft...


Ich bin zu Haüse, komm doch mal !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

Je vais changer de bagnole bientôt... peut-être faire le tour des concessionaires ce soir.


----------



## fantomas007 (29 Septembre 2005)

moi ça va être soirée TV!! Tranquille


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

Dormir!!! Je suis crevé...

Et avant, une p'tite biere quand même!


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2005)

Au programme pour ce soir : ménager mon rhume un max et me faire un bon gros grog  (je suis complètement dans le cake pour l'instant... :sick: )


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

me demander ce que je fais ce week-end
regarder la moto ou le gros scoot que je vais acheter... enfin dès que j'aurai passer le permis


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> me demander ce que je fais ce week-end
> regarder la moto ou le gros scoot que je vais acheter... enfin dès que j'aurai passer le permis


Oui moi aussi j'ai envisagé le permis moto... Je suis même allez dans une moto école pour préparer un dossier d'inscription...  et puis en fait, ben j'ai vu que j'avais pas vraiment les moyens....(En plus faut que je repasse le code)!!
Mais je vais y retourner.......


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

m'en parle pas du code, c'est ce qui m'a fait hésiter aussi longtemps !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2005)

Le pire c'est que pendant les 5 ans que mon code était valable, j'avais les moyens de le passer !
Et pis ouaiiiis on verraaa chui pas presséééé..... Trop con moi !


----------



## paradize (29 Septembre 2005)

Soirée chat avec mon copain qui habite à 50 km de chez moi, parce que qu'il n'y a rien à la tv (pas de câble, pas de tnt), et aussi parce que je l'aime  :love: 



Prendre ma pilule, manger, etc


----------



## elKBron (29 Septembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Soirée chat avec mon copain qui habite à 50 km de chez moi, parce que qu'il n'y a rien à la tv (pas de câble, pas de tnt), et aussi parce que je l'aime :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Prendre ma pilule, manger, etc


vous jouez a chat ?r rhooooooo, ca doit pas etre facile, ca...


----------



## elKBron (29 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ich bin zu Haüse, komm doch mal !!


personne va venir si on y _dort mal _


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)

finallement pas de piscine, mais repas en famille avec des amis!  
une soirée bien patoche en prévision... surtout que demain j'ai pas à me lever trop tot


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

pour moi sera une soirée comme un'autre:

apres le repas , où je fera des pates ayant gagné sur bioman carnivore feroce qui ne veut que de la viande   
soit je restera ici ou j'irais voir envoyé special pendant que l'homme, avec son casque,
 pianotera a toute vitesse sur ses claviers a zizike


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi ce soir ?

Musique pas forte, ambiance tamisée, des bougies pourquoi pas... sushis, tekka-maki-zushi et futo-maki-zushi bières japonaises ... un p'tit repas en amoureux:love: 

_Enfin ça c'est la deuxième partie de soirée  d'abord y'à un p'tit peu de boulot :mouais: _


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> personne va venir si on y _dort mal _


Bonjour toi, qui es-tu ? où sont ton papa et ta maman ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce soir ?
> 
> Musique pas forte, ambiance tamisée, des bougies pourquoi pas... sushis, tekka-maki-zushi et futo-maki-zushi bières japonaises ... un p'tit repas en amoureux:love:
> 
> _Enfin ça c'est la deuxième partie de soirée  d'abord y'à un p'tit peu de boulot :mouais: _



Aprés, une bonne fessée phallique, et au lit...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

dire que j'ai déjà fais une fessée phalique..

oui bon, chacun ses défauts hein


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dire que j'ai déjà fais une fessée phalique..
> 
> oui bon, chacun ses défauts hein


 boarf, c'est pas un defaut, ça, c'est un penchant...
un peche mignon...


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Septembre 2005)

La lune dans le caniveau ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés, une bonne fessée phallique, et au lit...



Vala    mais euh moi j'aurais pas osé le dire  ... la charte tout ça ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Gambas Zoïdberg
Riz raciste
Salade Stock Exchange
~~~
Vin de l'invité​


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2005)

Ahum, et tu préfères que j'amène quoi comme vin ??


----------



## Malow (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gambas Zoïdberg
> Riz raciste
> Salade Stock Exchange
> ~~~
> Vin de l'invité​



la salade m'a l'air exquise


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ahum, et tu préfères que j'amène quoi comme vin ??


Un chardonnay steuplé, pas avant 20h


----------



## molgow (30 Septembre 2005)

Hop ce soir ! Fête des vendanges de Lutry...  du blanc du blanc du blanc... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

ce soir je serai en tete a tete avec ..... vous      


fiston au lit, bioman en repet , fifille invité au resto par un copain
donc je vais rester ici ou voir un truc a la teloche


----------



## fantomas007 (30 Septembre 2005)

vais bientôt aller boire quelques bières avec des potes.... (ma copine est de sortie)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je serai en tete a tete avec ..... vous
> 
> 
> fiston au lit, bioman en repet , fifille invité au resto par un copain
> donc je vais rester ici ou voir un truc a la teloche


 
fifille invité au resto par copain... c'est cela wiii... et t'as confiance ?!?


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Septembre 2005)

star ac , soigner mon rhume .. et me dire comme tous les vendredis soir que ce serait bien d'avoir un peu de courage pour corriger les copies !!!mais bon ... j'ai besoin de tout laisser ... mais pourquoi ya lundi??? je voudrais commencer que le mardi !! un week end de trois jours!!! viteeeeee!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> star ac , soigner mon rhume .. et me dire comme tous les vendredis soir que ce serait bien d'avoir un peu de courage pour corriger les copies !!!mais bon ... j'ai besoin de tout laisser ... mais pourquoi ya lundi??? je voudrais commencer que le mardi !! un week end de trois jours!!! viteeeeee!!! :mouais:


 
fallait faire prof a la fac pour ca...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2005)

merci sonnyboy et concombre pour la recette !!!! un pur délire !


----------



## dool (1 Octobre 2005)

Derme ! J'ai oublié de venir !


----------



## Philippe (1 Octobre 2005)

Lire peut-être _Le Courrier international_, dans sa version électronique, qui publie parfois à destination de ses seuls abonnés... dont je suis  .
Pourtant, le titre de _L'opinion du jour_ me laisse hésitant :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Octobre 2005)

Alors là je passe une annonce pour vendre ma voiture sur le net.... 
(A propos personne ne cherche une clio?) 2500 Euros !!!   
Ah bon, c'est pas le bon endroit ??????
Bon je vais me coucher alors.


----------



## varvane (3 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je passe une annonce pour vendre ma voiture sur le net....
> (A propos personne ne cherche une clio?) 2500 Euros !!!
> Ah bon, c'est pas le bon endroit ??????
> Bon je vais me coucher alors.




je cherche pas de voiture, mais puisque tu vas te coucher, et bien, bonne nuit !   :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2005)

Vais boires quelques bibines...

Vous ferais une photo au réveille....  ........ :rateau:   


Bonne soirée


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

_Programme de la soirée_ !!! sortie CINEMA, boire un verre, et au lit !!   








:love:​


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

ce soir, je vais assister à mon premier cours du soir aux beaux arts en section "décoration d'intérieur" :love: 

j'ai hâte !!   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

ce soir, Resto....


Edith: Jap , le resto...pour feter la fin de fin des etudes de la Stookette et la mention Bien de son Dess.... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, je vais assister à mon premier cours du soir aux beaux arts en section "décoration d'intérieur" :love:
> 
> j'ai hâte !!  :love:


Ah, tiens... j'ai des doubles rideaux à refaire, tu fais quoi après ???


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens... j'ai des doubles rideaux à refaire, tu fais quoi après ???


pas de problème... mais euh non c'est pas possible, tu n'es pas une femme, je ne travail que pour les femmes !


----------



## ginette107 (4 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir c'est Cheval!!!  :love: 
Il faut juste que je me motive car vu la température extérieure là je suis à moitié motivée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème... mais euh non c'est pas possible, tu n'es pas une femme, je ne travail que pour les femmes !


...... ...nan je ne mettrai pas de rouge à lèvre.... :mouais: ..... ça me va pas au teint parait-il..!!


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...... ...nan je ne mettrai pas de rouge à lèvre.... :mouais: ..... ça me va pas au teint parait-il..!!


ce n'est pas le rouge à lèvre qui m'intéresse


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas le rouge à lèvre qui m'intéresse


Tant pis... et des stores vénitiens, c'est pas mal aussi ça des stores!? (Ah bon ça se met dehors..???):rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

rien.....une soirée tranquille comme beaucoup d'autre mais ce soir
 c'est la soirée de fiston : nintendo ou echec ?   

dans le 2 cas je suis nulle


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Octobre 2005)

ben, moi je vais aller me bourrer la gueule avec Rezba s'il réapparaît un jour

    
tu as compris, réponds

bref, on se tient au courant


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

allez zouuu... je file à mon cours  

à demain !!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

blaste-le à l'arrosto di vitello 

bon je sais j'insiste


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

J'm'en tape une !!!! Je sais pas quoi mais ça être bien !


----------



## ginette107 (4 Octobre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est Cheval!!!  :love:
> Il faut juste que je me motive car vu la température extérieure là je suis à moitié motivée


Cheval terminé, il faisait pas si froid que ça  
Une douche un miam et au lit


----------



## fantomas007 (8 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir c'est bière et football pour un Suisse-France!!  :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2005)

soir&#233;e entre mec chez un pote dans le centre de nantes, sandwich + match ou ce genre de choses 
donc moi je poste en douce :rateau:


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir je suis all&#233; jou&#233; 10 francs au casino et je suis reparti avec 30 francs  :love:
&#199;a fait toujours plaisir


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je suis allé joué 10 francs au casino et je suis reparti avec 30 francs  :love:
> Ça fait toujours plaisir



Il est où ce Casino ou on peut encore jouer en francs, parce qu'il doit me rester quelques pièces dont je ne savais vraiment plus quoi faire...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Dès demain ce sera ça...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Il est où ce Casino ou on peut encore jouer en francs, parce qu'il doit me rester quelques pièces dont je ne savais vraiment plus quoi faire...


En Suisse.... un pays ou ils n'accepterons pas tes pièces françaises.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dès demain ce sera ça...


Faudra pas louper Justice YeldHam... ça doit valoir le coup a mon avis!
Un p'tit avis sur le gaillard après la performance serait pas de refus.


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2005)

ce soir comme tous les mardi soir, je vais à mon cours du soir d'aménagement d'intérieur...:love: 

c'est sympa, on dessine, on écoute, on travail, on apprend, bref on s'enrichit :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, je finis de monter le fimll du mariage de mon frere, je lui fait un zoli DVD, et je grave le tout 

PS : Tout &#231;a en buvant quelques bieres, bien entendu...


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

This evening, soirée sushis entre amis, digestion DVD et calumet pour détendre... 

Je fais une pause dans la grosse bourre, parfois vaut mieux faire un break pour mieux rebondir que toujours tirer sur la corde. Soirée très attendue..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

pour commencer je vais pour la derniere fois (j'espere ) rester au telephone
ecouter encore et encore le message de bienvenue de free :
ets que cette fois j'en aura fini avec l'inscription du voisin pour le net  ?    

puis je vais visiter une maison, est que sera celle de nos reve ?  
y crois pas trop mais faut quand meme pas desesperer    

enfin, on ira ensuite au cinema , voir quoi encore je ne sais pas


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

-> Inside deep throat


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir ça va être dvd peinard je pense... j'ai acheté y'a pas longtemps le collector de "Bullet in the head" du grand WOO !!! ...BANG! BANG!


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ça va être dvd peinard je pense... j'ai acheté y'a pas longtemps le collector de "Bullet in the head" du grand WOO !!! ...BANG! BANG!


 
Excellent, j'crois que c'est le premier que j'ai vu avec Cho Yun Fat...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

Soirée tranquille , à ranger et classer des dossiers, boire des bibines bien fraiches, renvoyer des CV pour du job...et après...je sais pas PSP , refaire mon bureau et faire de la place pour mon new iMac G5 2.1 Ghz  

Bref le calme plât ...trop plât...


----------



## juju palavas (14 Octobre 2005)

vu le temps qui fait a Montpellier,et dans ma région....  (Dans la cour du commissariat de Perpignan, la pluie trempe les uniformes sombres, debouts en rangs serrés. « Je n'aime pas cette situation. Vous êtes exposés, et je suis protégé » lance depuis l'estrade couverte Nicolas Sarkozy.) moi pour être protégé je vais rester sur mac g


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

derni&#232;re soir&#233;e du luff ce soir, je suis sur les genoux d&#233;j&#224; (marl&#232;ne quand je te dis que je suis bourr&#233; me paye pas 3 bi&#232;res d'affil&#233;e stp)

un bon dat politics et du puppetmastaz


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2005)

Repas de famille...:rateau: 

Aux raviolis....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Octobre 2005)

Fin de dimanche tranquille en cuisinant... noix de st jacques aux pleurottes...


----------



## macarel (16 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vu le temps qui fait a Montpellier,et dans ma région....  (Dans la cour du commissariat de Perpignan, la pluie trempe les uniformes sombres, debouts en rangs serrés. « Je n'aime pas cette situation. Vous êtes exposés, et je suis protégé » lance depuis l'estrade couverte Nicolas Sarkozy.) moi pour être protégé je vais rester sur mac g


J'ai loupé une période là, il était encore à Perpi? Qu'est ce qu'il fait là tout le temps, ça se rapproche dangereusement:rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

il fait comme tous les gens qui descendent dans le sud, il vient prospecter, voir s'il n'y aurait pas un peu de bon pain à se metre sous la dent...

en tout cas, cela ne m'empechera pas de configurer mon nouvel Imac 20" chez moi, et d'essayer de chopper le code wep d'un reseau à côté de chez moi grace à Kismac   quoi, il faut pas le dire     ah merde, j'étais pas au courant   mais bon, il semble que ce soit long quand même...

je vous dirai quand ça aura marché


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce sera aspirines, vitamine C et si la fi&#232;vre reste : suppos :love:


----------



## Thane (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir ce sera les 3 derniers épisodes de LOST ! On commence à regarder par curiosité et on peut plus en décoler !


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, concert, "Gamma ray"

Et pour Lost, tu sais que...
Non, je ne te donne pas la fin


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, grosse maintenance sur l'iBook 12" G3 d'une copine, je vais y passer la soir&#233;e :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, concert, "Gamma ray"
> 
> Et pour Lost, tu sais que...
> Non, je ne te donne pas la fin


PFFIOUUuu.... , j'ai cru que t'allais lui dévoiler qu'à la fin, Hurley et Sawyer prennent une grotte en coloc' !!! (C'aurait été salaud quand même niveau suspense!!! )


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, grosse maintenance sur l'iBook 12" G3 d'une copine, je vais y passer la soirée :rateau:


 
sur le ibook ou sur la copine ?


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, grosse maintenance sur l'iBook 12" G3 d'une copine, je vais y passer la soirée :rateau:



on attend toujours la réponse à la question que t'a posé fondug....???  

cela dit, on peut faire tourner des sytèmes X sur ces Ibook?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> sur le ibook ou sur la copine ?


Sur l'ibook, elle n'a pas besoin de maintenance... 

PS : C'est une amie de ma copine heureusement qu'elle ne lit pas ce que je poste...


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, après une dure après-midi de révisions   
 pas très efficace mais agréable...
Je vais choisir mon gateau d'anniversaire...:love: :love: autour d'un bon café !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, après une dure après-midi de révisions
> pas très efficace mais agréable...
> Je vais choisir mon gateau d'anniversaire...:love: :love: autour d'un bon café !



Un baba au RHUM!!! sans doute ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

ce soir apres une raclette je verrai bien  

soit ici , soit davant la telé , 
en tout cas je ne suivra pas le cours d'allemand de bioman


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir tranquille , un petit repas, une bouteille de vin...  mais que demande le peuple ? moi rien d'autre


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

Alors ça va être ponçage sur enduit dans la salle de bain, et demain hop... peinture !


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

J'range le bordel de la noubé d'hier :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

je corrige des fôtes d'aurthograpghes et des coquilles 

genre coquilles sans "q"

bon ok je sors


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Octobre 2005)

Lire Harry Potter :love:


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, c'est repos :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

bof rien de special , 
telé surement vu que fifille a encore cours demain matin et que bioman etant d'astrainte 
a peine rentré le voila reparti et ayant reçu tout de suite apres un second appel quand il n'etait meme pas arrivé sur le lieu du premier 
fait que ce soir il n'est pas pret de rentrer :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

C'est bien parti pour une soire clopes/bibine/vin/surf/job...le sens n'a pas d'importance...

Yes !!! haut les coeurs !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

Moi je vais coincer le dernier tim burton entre quelques chopes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais coincer le dernier tim burton entre quelques chopes



*Comme c'est troublant*
j'ai pour ainsi dire le même programme.


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

Mon programme de ce soir s'annonçait bien ! même très bien...mais là j'ai des doutes...  :rateau:
Enfin bon...:rose: on verra bien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

mon programme de la soirée c'etait petit resto et les noces funebres de Burton 
ben, on s'est pas manqué....un regal ce film...:love:...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Mon programme de ce soir s'annonçait bien ! même très bien...mais là j'ai des doutes...  :rateau:
> Enfin bon...:rose: on verra bien !


Finalement j'ai passé une soirée/journée excellente ! :love:  :love:  
Même pas de gueule de bois pour ma part...! 

Merci !   :love:

On remet ça quand ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2005)

toi je sais pas , mais moi dés ce soir !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

un cin&#233; avec un film SF bien nase, une bouffe chez un pote et hop !


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... et hop !



beau programme en perspective!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

Deuxième couche de peinture dans salle de bain et le meilleur de Kad Et O en DVD....
Soirée rigolage en perspective..(j'espère)


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

remarquez, maintenant j'ai plus de doute sur ce que je vais faire, vu que je suis loin d'avoir terminé ce que je dois rendre demain..., je vais pouvoir poster toute la nuit  , un super programme en perspective   même si, présentement, je suis plutôt censé faire des coupes et des façades...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Hop ce soir, quelques petites courses de cadeaux et spécialités de chez moi, ce we je descend dans le sud... vais pas me pointer les mains vides quand même !!!


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

moi, ben.... :mouais:

 Que daaaalllle !!!!    
ENCORE ! :sick:

Ben ouais, je suis en vacances, mais mes potes sont en fac, donc po de vacs pour eux 

Du coup le Pierrou il reste sur son canap avec son iBook sur les genoux 

Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; vous quand m&#234;me !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, je suis en vacances, mais mes potes sont en fac, donc po de vacs pour eux



mais la fac, c'est les vacances toute l'année ...  
A part s'ils font médecine


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> remarquez, maintenant j'ai plus de doute sur ce que je vais faire, vu que je suis loin d'avoir terminé ce que je dois rendre demain..., je vais pouvoir poster toute la nuit  , un super programme en perspective   même si, présentement, je suis plutôt censé faire des coupes et des façades...



Pareil, mais pour un autre projet, et avec juste 4 jours de décalages... commence à fatiguer moi...:sleep:


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2005)

J'te propose pas DJ Hell alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Octobre 2005)

En rentrant ce soir je vais me faire un bon grog bien chaud parce que la j'ai un gros rhume et ca va vraiment pas 

Je vais me menager :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Rien ce soir!!! Relax devant mon ordi avec quelques bières....le rêve !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Rien ce soir!!! Relax devant mon ordi avec quelques bières....le rêve !!!


Pareil pour moi... sauf que moi la bière ben c'est un test nouveauté (Bière à la pomme...berk) et c'est pas top pas top !!! :hein:
Je crois que je vais pas la finir.  Tant pis, on va se rabattre sur un chtiot Single Barrel


----------



## ginette107 (28 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Finalement j'ai passé une soirée/journée excellente ! :love:  :love:
> 
> On remet ça quand ?




après le 8 novembre   




			
				MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Même pas de gueule de bois pour ma part...!



pareil :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (30 Octobre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> après le 8 novembre



on fetera ça !!!   :love: 





			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pareil :rateau:



on en connait d'autre par contre..
:rose:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> on en connait d'autre par contre..
> :rose:




   de qui tu parles?   

:rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (30 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> de qui tu parles?
> 
> :rose:



teint jaune, mal de crâne, nausée, foie douloureux, fatigue...:sick:

ça te rappelle rien...???   :rose:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

tisane et "brice de nice" ...
je ne sais pas si ça va ensemble


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> teint jaune, mal de crâne, nausée, foie douloureux, fatigue...:sick:
> 
> ça te rappelle rien...???   :rose:   :love:



moi je me rappelle juste de l'omelette aux herbes, de l'autoroute, du canapé vert et de pollux


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Le programme... ?

Retrouver le calme....je viens de le perdre....


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

Ben, moi j'ai fini de mater Urgences...; donc je surveille d'un oeil mes Downloads et je discute sur MSN avec mon meilleur ami du chemin parcouru en 15 ans de co-op&#233;ration


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

arghh.. je suis en train de discuté avec un pote autrichien, il va devoir faire son service militaire l'année prochaine... pitin le pauvre  

y a des jours, ou on est content d'etre francais


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Mon programme pour ce soir?

Chercher le carton de mon iMac qui part en SAV  problème carte mère, 8 jours après la fin de la garantie....gnarf...mais bon Apple m'a généreusement prolongé le délai...merci Steve...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Dernier soir de La Fiesta Des Suds à Marseille... Si par hasard des users Phocéens traînent par là et me reconnaissent (Gallerie de photos  ) ; je leur payerai volontiers un verre


----------



## Pierre-Web (31 Octobre 2005)

hello


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Pierre-Web a dit:
			
		

> hello



Houla!!! Tu sais pas où t'as débarqué, mon agneau...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

sans chemise, sans pantalons.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Ah... Je vois que Sonny vient de se connecter...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Tu crois que c'est le vrai, ou juste un fan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Rhââârh ; dommage! Avec Fab' Fab, ça nous aurait fait deux célébrités sur MacG...  
 Fab


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir j'ai loué le DVD de "Ray", ca doit être sympa...


----------



## Jec (31 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir c'est soirée domptage... le chat de mamzel'Jec s'étant fait, disons ... demandé "gentiment" de se déplacer afin de laisser passer un par-choc arrivant à une vitesse certaine... le petit nouveau arrive. 

Je le vois déjà venir ... L'oeil brillant : , "allez, ce canapé, je l'arrose ... t'façon elle va me protéger..."

Salle bête ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2005)

de quoi se remonter le moral !!

De Caunes/Garcia - Le Meilleur de Nulle Part Ailleurs 2...suite et fin


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Novembre 2005)

*Programme de la soirée :*

Boulot, Boulot, Boulot...   

je dois avoir des tonnes d'exos a faire...pour demain et je n'y ai pas touché !    :sleep: 
donc pas trop le choix dans le programme de la soirée, enfin de la nuit mais j'ai un rythme décalé...:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Courage ! Et bon travail !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Hop, ordi en veille et on se replonge dans le tome 3 de "La Tour Sombre"


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Programme de la soirée :*
> 
> Boulot, Boulot, Boulot...
> 
> ...


Alors, beauté, tu sors ce soir ?


----------



## Jec (4 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est répétition.. donc bières ...


----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

ce soir... I'll be on the road again... we sur Annecy et Geneve


----------



## Malow (4 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, je vais avoir le droit à la PS2....super.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, je vais chercher mon frere &#224; la gare, et je le d&#233;pose chez mon autre frere, ensuite, on ecluse quelques bieres...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

ce soir, il va bien falloir que je sorte boire quelques coups, parce que là, ça me manque vraiment... et puis surtout, j'écoute en ce moment même le mix bonus sur le PokerFlat-Volume4, et ça donne gravement envie de bouger son C..!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je vais avoir le droit à la PS2....super.


Sors au ciné, seule !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir j'ouvre une bi&#232;re parce que le wifi fonctionne et que j'y suis arriv&#233;e tout seule, enfin presque


----------



## Malow (4 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sors au ciné, seule !



J'aime pas être seule.......je vais peut-être me tirer le portrait....histoire de faire de la concurrence à Lorna......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas être seule.......je vais peut-être me tirer le portrait....histoire de faire de la concurrence à Lorna......


Ah noon toi tu triches 

Et puis laisse-moi savourer un peu :rose:


----------



## Malow (4 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah noon toi tu triches
> 
> Et puis laisse-moi savourer un peu :rose:



D'accord, d'accord, je le ferais pour le mois prochain.... 

Ce soir, ce sera bière, macG.....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hop, ordi en veille et on se replonge dans le tome 3 de "La Tour Sombre"




Un peut la m&#234;me chose, mais avec HP6.

... Apr&#232;s un excellent chinois HomeMade. ... Mais peut-&#234;tre que de tems en temps, je ferai un tour sur Mais qu'est-ce donc que cela ?!   ... Ou si je suis vraiment pas bien, sur OuvertureFacile.

Edit : Pardon, je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai fait une citation de quelqu'un qui &#224; post&#233; hier.... Sorry !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas être seule.......je vais peut-être me tirer le portrait....histoire de faire de la concurrence à Lorna......


On n'est jamais seul au ciné si on a bien choisi le film 

Bon ce soir DJ Hell ou pas ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je vais compter les gouttes de pluie qui font plic ploc sur le toit...pourvu qu'il pleuve


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

tris, archivages, gravure, une bière, un post, tris, archivage, gravure, une bière ....
c'est la fièvre du samedi soir


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir thé au miel...repos...MacG...pastille contre le mal de gorge...thé au miel bis!   :sick::hosto::casse:


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir thé au miel...repos...MacG...pastille contre le mal de gorge...thé au miel bis!   :sick::hosto::casse:



ce soir je me fait les 6 baby cart :love:


----------



## ginette107 (5 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je finis mon mémoire 

Plus que deux pages :rateau:   ça me parait interminable...:sleep:

Bonne soirée à vous  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

Ben là c'est fin de la mi-temps... je sirotte un Chablis, 10 pour les bleus, 9 pour les Walabis...


----------



## NED (8 Novembre 2005)

2 épisode de 24h saison 3....et Dodo...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est aster oh.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

*"You better get your supermoquette out."
*
ça me fait encore rire mais j'y passerais pas ma soirée


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir j'ai regardé Old Boy. J'ai adoré.


----------



## foux (12 Novembre 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir j'ai regardé Old Boy. J'ai adoré.



Oh Hamster, comme on se retrouve 

Et en effet, Old Boy il est top


----------



## ginette107 (12 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je vais peut être aller en boite de la nuit  ça faisiat longtemps 
je rajeunis tout à coup:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

mon deuxième mojito de la soirée ! :love:

je ne compte pas les bières et les verres de saké qui ont précédé !


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mon deuxième mojito de la soirée ! :love:
> 
> je ne compte pas les bières et les verres de saké qui ont précédé !



Alccolique!

(Ce n'est que de la jalousie, je n'ai plus rien a boire


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> Alccolique!
> 
> (Ce n'est que de la jalousie, je n'ai plus rien a boire


Non, fêtard ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Moi ce soir je regarde le DVD de Million Dollar Baby que j'ai eu pour mon gnagniversaire :love:


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce soir je regarde le DVD de Million Dollar Baby que j'ai eu pour mon gnagniversaire :love:



Oh, bonne soirée en perspective, il est bien


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

le dimanche, c'est urgence  :rose: :love:


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le dimanche, c'est urgence  :rose: :love:




Bouuuuuh


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Moi ce serait urgences aussi, si j'avais la télé dans mon studio  :sick:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le dimanche, c'est urgence  :rose: :love:



Idem  
En plus ce soir ça risque d'être spécial : les deux derniers épisodes de la saison et en prime le départ de John


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Idem
> En plus ce soir ça risque d'être spécial : les deux derniers épisodes de la saison et en prime le départ de John



Hé ben un dernier épisode à se tirer une balle ....  
Tchao Carter


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben un dernier épisode à se tirer une balle ....
> Tchao Carter


Pas mieux 

J'ai chialé comme une madeleine quand greene et benton ont parlé


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux
> 
> J'ai chialé comme une madeleine quand greene et benton ont parlé



Idem. 
Suis dégoûté. 
John était le fil depuis la première saison.


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> John était le fil depuis la première saison.


carter = lepurfilsdesurgences :rose:


----------



## purestyle (13 Novembre 2005)

un pote s'essaye à la réalisation de film de cul, ça va le faire avec un plateau repas junk food...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2005)

ce soir : :sleep::sleep: je dors...


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

tout pareil, couché tôt ce soir... :sleep:


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

je révise un DS d'électricité :love: :mouais: :hein:




:sleep:


----------



## Jec (14 Novembre 2005)

Héééé oui, recherche de papiers importants ce soir ... demain y'a la fiduciaire qui vient, si je veux une bonne fois pour toute clarifier la situation, va falloir que je me bouge...c'est bouffant ces histoires pour finir, j'ai plus l'impression d'être secrétaire que graphiste depuis que je me suis déclaré indépendant ... :hein: 

pas si grave .. le reste est tellement cool ... !!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Novembre 2005)

MacG , Ichat , Manger , Réviser , Dormir....:sleep:

et ecouter la même chanson en boucle :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)

soirée entre potes à jouer et manger des pizza de chez Bob, et pis aussi à supporter les fumeurs   

m'enfin c'est pas grave, on rigole bien quand même
  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir dernières retouches de ce maudit mémoire :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

un film .....surement......quoi encore je ne sais pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Novembre 2005)

ce soir c'est régime...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

ce soir je finis "le successeur de pierre" de jean paul truong


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil, couché tôt ce soir... :sleep:


sauf que j'arrive pas à dormir...


----------



## kisco (14 Novembre 2005)

j'ai regardé le film Memento pour la première fois ce soir et je dois dire que je suis sur le cul ! Il est complétement génial !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai regardé le film Memento pour la première fois ce soir et je dois dire que je suis sur le cul ! Il est complétement génial !



Génial hien !!!  Faut que je le revois d'ailleurs pour avoir un deuxième point de vue. C'est un film à voir et à revoir


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de me faire "Gangs of NewYork".... pas trop mal..un peu longuet  ...
Le boucher est assez rigolo!


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

Ce fut Match Point.

Un petit bijou : mais je suis certainement pas objectif. 

Bonne nuit @ tous 

Jeff


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pioncé


----------



## macarel (15 Novembre 2005)

Mon programme de hier soir:
22.30h: Ceci est un message de la mairie de ....., les conditions météorologique  laissent craindre une répétition du phénomène de 1999 (en clair la rivière n'en peu plus, beaucoup d'eau dans les Corbières qui déscend à toute bombe, et innonde plus ou moins le quartier) Veuillez prendre les mesures habituelles et mettre vos biens à l'abri.
03.00h: (Toujours la mairie)  On vous prie d'être prèt pour une évacuation (c'était déjà impossible de sortir de chez moi).
Ma réponse: je ne pars pas (j'ai un étage sur ma maison)
07.00h: (Mairie toujours) Alèrte fini
Ouf, à part quelques salades et autres légumes du jardin pas de dégâts
L'échappé belle, encore une fois.
07.30: (Mon directeur), pas la peine de venir pour l'instant, acces bloqués dans tout le secteur (à coté de ST. Laurent Pyrenées Orientales)
08.00 par contre, toujours difficile de sortir
à faire aujourd'hui: remettre tout le bor**l en ordre causé par "les mesures habituelles"
 pour le soulagement
 pour le système d'alerte mis en place par la mairie depuis 1999
 pour la tram qui va se lever demain matin et qui sèche tout ça en 2 ou 3 jours.
:mouais: Vive l'aventure


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Novembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai regardé le film Memento pour la première fois ce soir et je dois dire que je suis sur le cul ! Il est complétement génial !


J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi la manière dont le film est tourné. 

Moi ce soir dernier soir de révisions


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

Mon programme:

Faire de la place sur mon bureau...trop de b**del


----------



## purestyle (15 Novembre 2005)

une soirée singstar contre les filles


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Novembre 2005)

euh...*mon* programme :

- téléphone 
- i chat 
- téléphone 
- énervement :hein:
- puis détente  (thé, mandarine, SVT, _Gi & Ti_ ....:love: )

- Dodo :sleep:


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

ce soir, je vais boire un coup en ville. Je vais en profiter pour ignorer totalement le Beaujolais cette année...


----------



## macarel (17 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, je vais boire un coup en ville. Je vais en profiter pour ignorer totalement le Beaujolais cette année...


Je vois qu'il y a des gens sensés ici.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, j'ignore le beaujolais et je fais un peu de ménage chez moi...


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

Je finis de faire la correction d'un devoir ... :rose: :sleep: avant de regarder Alias ... 
Et puis un peu de lecture avant dodo mais là on sera demain matin ... :hein:


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, j'ignore le beaujolais et je fais un peu de ménage chez moi...


ce serait tout de même mieux d'ignorer le ménage et de faire un peu de beaujolais


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ce serait tout de même mieux d'ignorer le ménage et de faire un peu de beaujolais


Surtout qu'il est déjà fait et qu'il ne reste plus qu'à le boire...... 
Moi je vais peut-être le tester ce soir....


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

ce soir, c'est PJ sur France2 et après, DVD


----------



## macarel (18 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, c'est PJ sur France2 et après, DVD


Je vais manger chez un copain, avec 6 autres copains/copines, couscous et plus si affinités.


----------



## purestyle (18 Novembre 2005)

ce soir c'est Vodkaïne


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger chez un copain, avec 6 autres copains/copines, couscous et plus si affinités.


fait gaffe, les pois chiches,c est traitre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, les pois chiches,c est traitre



pas trop grave s'il n'y a pas d'affinités... :mouais: :rose: :rateau:


----------



## macarel (18 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est Vodkaïne


Je fait plutôt dans les aromates afghanes  
Question affinités, je ne me fait pas trop de soucis :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

apéro prolongé en forme de before à la bouffe de demain ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir : repos des guerriers.:sleep:


Raison : Demain grosse bouratcha, avec quelques tartines et pochons plein la tête...
            hé ouais, les 30 ans de Malow, c'est Malow cheveux lundi...:love:


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

ah ben ce soir, la fee du  logis qui sommeille en moi se reveille, de maniere a avoir mon samedi dispo... dimanche, retour sur Liege :love::love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

à valser avec MacG, des heures de moins à zapper


----------



## sylko (21 Novembre 2005)

Miam...


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Une fondue une !!!!


----------



## Imaginus (21 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir Pâtes aux boulettes de viande ou Boulettes de viande aux pâtes...



Je devrais changer de femme....:love: 
_Deja que je dois supporter cette couleur affreuse sur la voiture familliale_:rateau:


----------



## xaben (21 Novembre 2005)

ce soir skwat chez une copine qui a la télé lol

et petit découpage/collage pour cours de pub de demain matin argh :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais changer de femme....:love:
> _Deja que je dois supporter cette couleur affreuse sur la voiture familliale_:rateau:



rose ?


----------



## purestyle (21 Novembre 2005)

purger les radiateurs qui font un bruit bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> purger les radiateurs qui font un bruit bizarre




rahhhhhhhh :mouais: :mouais: le sifflement des radiateurs pas purgé :mouais: :mouais: 

et en plus ma voisine du troisieme et dernier etage  a demenagé en septembre 
et vu que l'appart est touj inoccupé chez moi sa sifllotte pas mal !!!


----------



## valoriel (21 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> purger les radiateurs qui font un bruit bizarre


tiens, je l'ai fais hier :rateau:  

mais moi, c'est plutôt à cause de la chaleur que du bruit   

m'enfin ce soir, c'est chimie, mécanique et peut-être un peu macG 










_...voire beaucoup :love:  _​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi sa sifllotte pas mal !!!



demande à l'amant du placard d'être plus discret  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> demande à l'amant du placard d'être plus discret  :rateau:




pffffffff tu parles !!!!!!! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

mon amant officiel (teo ) a completement disparu :hein: 
et les autres ont suivi, marre d'attendre des journées entiere enfermés dans le noir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff tu parles !!!!!!! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> mon amant officiel (teo ) a completement disparu :hein:
> et les autres ont suivi, marre d'attendre des journées entiere enfermés dans le noir !!!



je ne viens pas tant que tu n'auras pas retrouvé les clefs


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Novembre 2005)

_programme de la soirée...__


Trouver un moyen de remettre le chauffage en marche ! :rateau:

et puis un peu de MacG, beaucoup de boulot  et puis manger et au dodo ! enfin rien d'original ! :rose: _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne viens pas tant que tu n'auras pas retrouvé les clefs




mon poisson a beaucoup des clefs , d'ailleur j'en ai rajouté encore 4 ou 5
mais .....qui a mis le cadenas au placard ?   

voila ce que je vais faire ce soir :
chercher desesperament un serrurier


----------



## anntraxh (21 Novembre 2005)

Purger mon mec qui fait des bruits bizarres &#8230;

oups je sors.


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir : 
Les paperrasses, les trucs a payer, les factures, les comptes, trier tout le courier qui traine.
bref un soirée top sympatoch ...j'adore...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir :
> Les paperrasses, les trucs a payer, les factures, les comptes, trier tout le courier qui traine.
> bref un soirée top sympatoch ...j'adore...




et pas de ghili avec petite fifille ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Purger mon mec qui fait des bruits bizarres ?
> 
> oups je sors.


et c'est quoi ta methode pour le purger?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi ta methode pour le purger?




enlever un bouchon mal placé ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

ou ça?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Novembre 2005)

Il est temps d'aaler retrouver Morphée!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est gratin dauphinois mais il faut que j'attende encore jusqu'à 20h00 arfff
j'ai faim


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Compter les jours jusqu'au 21 décembre; mon dernier jour de boulot dans mon emploi actuel :love:

Et faire une lessive


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de faire ma lessive 
(bon courage Taho  )

Sinon, ce soir, c'est : 






Mais sous la couette, il commence à faire froid quand même...


----------



## Jec (22 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est raclette entre amis ... ça va de nouveau couler à flot... pour une fois je m'en tape, j'suis en vacances !!! De retour demain vers midi, heure de sortie prévue du coma ..  

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

premier cours de préparation au CRR  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

je somnembule devant l'écran  avec les yeux en trois de suce.... un baillement et rampe   jusqu'au lit


----------



## ginette107 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir Harry Potter sous la couette  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir Harry Potter sous la couette  :love:




Rhhôoo je t'en pris


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Rhhôoo .... pris




Déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Déjà ?



Ben Harry Potter à la côte en ce moment ...

Pour revenir au sujet ben ce soir je fais ... rien


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben Harry Potter à la côte en ce moment ...
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet ben ce soir je fais ... rien




Pour revenir au sujet...

Comme toi ...pas grand chose..

ça détend...de rien faire...je prépare mon week end....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je me mets à la fenêtre en espérant que le fin manteau de neige tombé en début de soirée va s'épaissir, pour le spectacle.


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

j'attends la neige !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2005)

Première fois que je poste ici. 

Ce soir, pour moi, ce sera une soirée d'anniversaire avec mes deux meilleurs amis, rencontrés l'un et l'autre le 25 novembre 1981, soit le jour de mes 13 ans. :love:
Je fête donc non seulement mon anniversaire, mais aussi -et peut-être même surtout- le 24 ème anniversaire de cette triple amitié. :love:

Donc, mieux que ça pour une soirée, moi, je ne vois pas trop!...


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'attends la neige !



tu es perdu sous 2 mètres de neige .. ???


----------



## steinway (25 Novembre 2005)

un ami vient me voir chez les alemaniques


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Je fais une soupe, j'expérimente le format raw des photos numériques (ils en ont tellement parlé dans les forumes photos ) et voilà


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu es perdu sous 2 mètres de neige .. ???


Elle est arrivée ! 

Et comme je dois faire un aller-retour à Lyon, je vais m'amuser !


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2005)

Vais à Genève ce soir....sous la neige...gnarf vais m'amuser :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vais à Genève ce soir....sous la neige...gnarf vais m'amuser :rateau:


bonne route, bon courage, pas de mouvements brusques !
tu es où au fait ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bonne route, bon courage, pas de mouvements brusques !
> tu es où au fait ?




De l'autre côté du lac Léman ... vers Montreux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle est arrivée !
> 
> Et comme je dois faire un aller-retour à Lyon, je vais m'amuser !



ça dépend la voiture, moi j'ai une superpatinette :rateau: 
et puis ils requisitionnent les chasse neige pour les autoroutes
et de toute façon y'a plus de neige sur lyon

Pour revenir au sujet, et ben voyez vous j'attends la fin de la cuisson de ma soupe passionnant non ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet, et ben voyez vous j'attends la fin de la cuisson de ma soupe passionnant non ?




Plus d'infos please :mouais: 

Reportage photo, vidéo...vite


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est dodo au chaud avec ma bouillotte biologique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'infos please :mouais:
> 
> Reportage photo, vidéo...vite



Prenez un choux et coupez le en 8, mettez le dans une cocotte minute (la mienne ne fait plus de vapeur mais ça fait un grand récipient) prenez quatre carotte coupez les en rondelles, prenez deux navets et coupez le en cube, enfin prenez deux poireaux et coupez les en rondelles. Je passe le fait qu'il faut laver les légumes avant de les couper !

Versez un litre et demi d'eau dans la cocotte, parsemez de feuilles de lauriers de cransac les thermes, sarriette, de mélange d'autres herbes. Et n'oubliez surtout pas un tranche épaisse de poitrine salée ou fumée selon le goût du moment et laissez cuire à feu doux pendant bien presque deux heures .... Faut avoir le temps  

Enfin c'est pas une soupe mais une popotte ou potée.

Comme vous ne pourrez pas tout manger dans le week end congelez le reste.

Sur ce je vais aller la manger. Bonne Appétit !


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2005)

Thalassa...


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

Joli programme: 
3h de travail on my viola


----------



## purestyle (25 Novembre 2005)

et bien avec quelques amis british nous avons un prétexte pour nous bourrer la gueule dès à présent


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Dormir !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Novembre 2005)

Je valse devant entre la télé et l'écran plat sur le bureau. quand le carillon sonne je vais ouvrir la télé, espérant retrouver mon émission Mystère ou Commandant sur Historia. Je ferme volontier et sans regret sur toute autre émission.... J'ai l'droit!


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Jouer a FragOps avec mes copains M4k !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Décembre 2005)

Alias sur M6 :rose:


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2005)

Monstres et Cie en VO !


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

MacG et mon iPod


----------



## AuGie (1 Décembre 2005)

Me reconforter sur l'achat de ma journée (iMac G5 20" avec 1,5 Go de mémoire) en relisant les pages d'Apple et les test sur macgé puis aprés jouer à Burnout Legends sur ma récente PSP :love:


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

regardé 'the full monthy"  :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Décembre 2005)

Je vais aller bouquiner... finir le tome 3 de "La tour sombre"... doit me rester 40 pages !
Hop, motivé...


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Faire chier PlayStationBoy
Et me matter un film d'hommes.


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Décembre 2005)

Après avoir feter comme il se doit !! (au champagne et sans rien débourser   mais alors plein plein de champagne, de punch, de la bière...) la régularisation d'un étudiante étrangère  pour qui un bon nombre de mes amis c'était battu !!    :love:

je vais continuer la soirée à la Vodka et au Rhum (on y va crescendo   ) 

et demain DS de philo de 4h...  :rose: :rateau:

c'est dommage que je n'ai pas je n'ai pas le temps de vous raconter comment 2 caisses de champagne nous sont tombées dans les mains...

en bref excellente soirée à vous ! :love:
la mienne va être gouteuse !


----------



## Warflo (2 Décembre 2005)

Soirée sur le nordi avec Halo , Warcarft , Doom , enfin que du bon...


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Star Wars Episode III que je viens d'offrir à ma petite s½ur :love:


----------



## purestyle (3 Décembre 2005)

concert des Strokes puis aftershow au Paris Paris


----------



## ginette107 (3 Décembre 2005)

Soirée *jeux* :love: 
Je sais pas ce que ça va donner  en tout cas c'est avec des gens formidables  donc ça devrait le faire


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

MacGé et iPod aussi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2005)

Epluchage des annonces autos.... être à pied c'est la mort..... :hein:


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

oui mais tu ne pollues pas tu ne risques pas ta vie dans un cercueil
à roulette tu ne deviens pas fou contre des gens qui ont le seul tort
de marcher ...


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Soirée *jeux* :love:
> Je sais pas ce que ça va donner  en tout cas c'est avec des gens formidables  donc ça devrait le faire



en même tant ... a part la grande rue ... faut savoir jouer aux cartes ...


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

p'tite soupe,p'tite pipe,p'tite claque sur le couilles et au lit!


----------



## jugnin (9 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Epluchage des annonces autos.... être à pied c'est la mort..... :hein:


Révisions à mort, c'est le pied.


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2005)

Glandouille à mort devant l'ordi. à écouter de la musique :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2005)

Je m'amuse à scanner quelques vieilles photos noir et blanc pour avoir une idée de ce que ça pourrait donner si j'avais le courage de passer au scan des négatifs.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> p'tite soupe,p'tite pipe,p'tite claque sur le couilles et au lit!


Fumer, c'est mal.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

coquillages et crustacés, le film


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir... invité à manger chez des amis !!! Y'aura du gibier je crois  !


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2005)

Notre programme pour la soirée ?  

Euh, AES  :love: in Liège :love:


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

Je travail ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

je glandouille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Notre programme pour la soirée ?
> 
> Euh, AES  :love: in Liège :love:



*on est au courant...* 

_verre après verre... _​


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

j'ai tellement picolé avec une ex :love: hier que je reste planqué à l'abri chez moi ce soir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tellement picolé avec une ex :love: hier que je reste planqué à l'abri chez moi ce soir



*J'ai peur *
de comprendre...





:afraid:


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2005)

Moi cette nuit j'suis allé faire un petit tour dans les bars en trans à Rennes, entre deux affrontement avec les "gardiens de la paix", qui n'étaient pas moins d'un millier sur l'ensemble de la ville.


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tellement picolé avec une ex :love: hier que je reste planqué à l'abri chez moi ce soir



+1 mais c'était pas une ex (enfin hier c'était pas une ex)...aujourd'hui c'est une ex ...


----------



## purestyle (11 Décembre 2005)

Aider mon pote à "installer" son PM G5 2x2Ghz qu'on vient de prendre à la Fnac (le pauvre était encore avec OS 9 sur un G3, je sens que je vais bien me marrer)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Décembre 2005)

Aide le à prendre quelques photos et à les poster sur le forum.....


----------



## AOSTE (11 Décembre 2005)

Un gros calin voir plus


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

bonne question, que vais-je faire ce soir ?


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Je réfléchis....


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

Dormir.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Décembre 2005)

C'soir sortie ciné voir un gros singe plein d'poils.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir ?

Couper le téléphone , devant la un bon feu de cheminée....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> voir un gros singe plein d'poils.



AOSTE en train de faire un calin ?!? 

bande de voyeur


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

ben tiens, je vais rester un peu au boulot, afin de voir si je ne pourrais pas passer une nuit à travailler plutôt que d'être chez moi avec ma petite famille tranquilement... :sleep: :hein: 
C'est un peu de la magie de noël...


----------



## PommeQ (23 Décembre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

.
.
.

Bah oui ... DODO !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Programme court coton 40° essorrage moyen


----------



## AOSTE (24 Décembre 2005)

Messe avec les enfants et ma chère puis petit repas. Un petit dodo, avant il faut metre le petit jesus dans la crêche. Demain matin overture des cadeaux.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

Moi je vais aller en ville cet aprem, gouter la joie d'un 24 décembre à regarder les gens courir moi j'm'en fous j'ai tout fait ! 

Ensuite, rentrer cher moi, apéro, puis petite pause pendant que les parents et le grand père sont à la messe, ensuite dîner, plus cadeaux etc...


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

vider toutes les bouteilles.


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> vider toutes les bouteilles.




Copieur !!


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Janvier 2006)

je vais ptete regarder question pour un champion ce soir ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

On est jamais déçu par question pour un champion...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, on, tourne une vidéo chez des amis... Non! Ce n'est pas sale ; c'est de l'Art!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

en cagoule ? Ok, je suis déjà dehors...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, on, tourne une vidéo chez des amis... Non! Ce n'est pas sale ; c'est de l'Art!



Des fois j'aimerais être une mouche...    

Au fait, en parlant de mouche...

Ce sont deux mouches, sur une merde.

L'une pète.

Et l'autre dit "t'es dégueu, pas à table !!!"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> en cagoule ? Ok, je suis déjà dehors...


 Non, mais en costumes... C'est une parodie de films sur le XVIIIe siècle... Je ne fais que tenir la caméra ; et donc je n'ai pas le droit de boire autant que les autres...


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

bullage ! :love:
ou alors la 2 à la limite...


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

ce soir...je passe à la télé


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ce soir...je passe à la télé



ha oui! 
Pour quelle occasion?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Je pense quand même que je vais m'organiser un apéro pour liquider mes restes. Encore rien bouffé depuis midi.


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je pense quand même que je vais m'organiser un apéro pour liquider mes restes. Encore rien bouffé depuis midi.



:afraid: :afraid: Hooo  et bien....un apéro à22h23 !! :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ce soir...je passe à la télé



c'est de la bombe de balle


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

j'en sors et pas glorieux


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la bombe de balle




    un truc de ouf


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

plus sérieusement, c'était quoi cette histoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Y'a aussi les tontons flingueurs sur France 2...


----------



## rubren (3 Janvier 2006)

Un coup d'inspecteur harry et au pieuuuuu.....me lève à 3 plombes


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2006)

Les tontons flingueurs sur France 2.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Les tontons flingueurs sur France 2.




 là je regrette de pas avoir de télé  

Vais m'en reprendre une finalement :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

manger _processing_
corriger la conf d'aujourd'hui
preparer les cours pour demain matin
suis pas couché


----------



## Nobody (3 Janvier 2006)

Tenter désespérément de supporter cette douleur après l'extraction d'une dent.

Aïe.

Aïeaïe.

Aïeaïeaïe.

Bordel, ça fait chier.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tenter désespérément de supporter cette douleur après l'extraction d'une dent.
> 
> Aïe.
> 
> ...




courage


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ce soir...je passe à la télé




*Expliqueeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Expliqueeeeeeeeee*


Peut-être une expression typiquement suisse super-moquettienne qui signifie : "passer à la casserole" ...  :hein: 

Casserole .. télé ...ça se tient non ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une expression typiquement suisse super-moquettienne qui signifie : "passer à la casserole" ...  :hein:
> 
> Casserole .. télé ...ça se tient non ?




A star is born ...tout simplement


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Oui oui ... On va venir vous chercher madame ..


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> là je regrette de pas avoir de télé
> 
> Vais m'en reprendre une finalement :rateau:




Console-toi dans l'alcool !


----------



## Jec (3 Janvier 2006)

Moi ça va être télé-néné ...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui ... On va venir vous chercher madame ..




10152 moutons  

:mouais: et je ne dors toujours pas

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A star is born ...tout simplement


Dis tu parles de stargazer ou bien ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu parles de stargazer ou bien ?




Non moi ça fait un moment déjà .. :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

:rose:


sinon _ce soir...

_Je cherches cette *P***** *d'enveloppe...:hein:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu parles de stargazer ou bien ?




Non !!  

Une nouvelle vedette de MAcGé qui pas à la télé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 10152 moutons
> 
> :mouais: et je ne dors toujours pas
> 
> :love:


 Hey dites vous savez que ça devient de plus en plus difficile de suivre par ici ... non c'est vrai quoi y'à que du "private" partout ... pour peu qu'on loupe quelques épisodes et c'est pire que les séries télé : tu comprends plus rien 

Si j'aurais sû j'serais pas v'nue ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Mais non reste !!!

C'est juste qu'il compte mes moutons mais ne dort toujours pas ..


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

> Petit coup de pouce, merci :rose:


  

C'est fait...


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

ça mitraille difficile à suivre...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

manger _done_
corriger la conf d'aujourd'hui
preparer les cours pour demain matin _processing_
suis pas couché


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait...


Rho ben merci ... :rose:

Bon sinon le brouillard se lève par ici : rien de tel qu'un (ou plusieurs) décodeur(s) ! 

La mouette une p'tite histoire pour t'endormir ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> manger _done_
> corriger la conf d'aujourd'hui
> preparer les cours pour demain matin _processing_
> suis pas couché


1. Soirée court métrage : _loupée _
2. rediffusion : _y'à pas_
3. DVD ... _à espérer_
4. vengeance : _processing



_


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

je continue à faire joujou avec mon nouveau jouet : l'iBook 14" de fonction à mon nouveau travail :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1. Soirée court métrage : _loupée _
> 2. rediffusion : _y'à pas_
> 3. DVD ... _à espérer_
> 4. vengeance : _processing
> ...



1.  faut venir au festival...
2. 9h de train, ça se fait 
3.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je continue à faire joujou avec mon nouveau jouet : un iBok de 69" de fonction mais j'ai perdu mes bottes de pêcheur... :love:




Coquin va !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> 1.  faut venir au festival...
> 2. 9h de train, ça se fait
> 3.


1. faudrait
2. ça se fait mais ça bouffe pas mal le week-end 
3. non ceci n'est pas private
4. euh si :rose:
5. Chandler fait pas la tête je rigolais


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Encore une rumeur ?? :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1. faudrait
> 2. ça se fait mais ça bouffe pas mal le week-end
> 3. non ceci n'est pas private
> 4. euh si :rose:
> 5. Chandler fait pas la tête je rigolais



1. ça bouffe le week-end, mais pas 4 jours...


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore une rumeur ?? :love:




non, mais par contre y'en a pas mal en ce moment je trouve 

et puis........oh et puis non ! je peux pas en parler


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Coquin va !!


mais tu avais bien aimé ça l'autre soir, alors te plaint pas ! :love:
au fait, tu as regardé les photos laissées chez toi ce soir là ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore une rumeur ?? :love:


Meuuuh non t'as pas suivi TOUS les fils de macG c'est tout ! 

Et sinon pour l'histoire ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non, mais par contre y'en a pas mal en ce moment je trouve
> 
> et puis........oh et puis non ! je peux pas en parler




Parle !!  ou tu seras délicieusement torturée


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'il en veut pas ..


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon pour l'histoire ?



Oui mais ma préférée alors :rose: :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> 1. ça bouffe le week-end, mais pas 4 jours...



c'est même rentable sur les 10 jours du festival ...  

@Lorna : Je fais pas la tête ... si vous aviez des exo corrigés de thermo (niveau PCEM1) et de chimie G à me filer j'aurais plus de temps pour bavarder  :rateau:  
Sinon tu n'as rien loupé hier ... ils ont été sélectionnés mais pas primés


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Parle !!  ou tu seras délicieusement torturée



ça donne pas très envie de parler...


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

la tente pas  :casse:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la tente pas  :casse:




j'ai un doctorat en torture orientale aux fruits confits.... :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un doctorat en torture orientale aux fruits confits.... :love:




 j'ai faillit cracher ma gorgée de bière sur l'écran 
c'est dangereux de dire des choses pareilles


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un doctorat en torture orientale aux fruits confits.... :love:


tu m'avais pas montré ça l'autre soir ! va falloir que je revienne alors :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Mais arrête de gâcher comme ça !!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais arrête de gâcher comme ça !!!!



 :rose: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis pas toujours maître de mes dons et facultés surnaturelles ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ma préférée alors :rose: :love:



Dois-je donc ranger les livres de ma fille ?... 
A une époque fort fort lointaine j'avais un _remake_ du petit chaperon rouge sous le trident :hein: ... mais je sais plus où c'est passé tout ça  



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est même rentable sur les 10 jours du festival ...
> 
> @Lorna : Je fais pas la tête ... si vous aviez des exo corrigés de thermo (niveau PCEM1) et de chimie G à me filer j'aurais plus de temps pour bavarder  :rateau:
> Sinon tu n'as rien loupé hier ... ils ont été sélectionnés mais pas primés


Déjà niveau PCEM1 comprends pas moi :rateau: (non pas la peine de perdre du temps à essayer de me faire comprendre : je suis un cas désespéré ... et la chimie G je suppose aucun rapport avec le point du même nom ? 

Donc ben non je ne peux vraiment pas t'aider 

Sinon le DVD des 25 ans du festival est pas mal (enfin sont pas mal) 
Un tout p'tit peu déçue par celui de Dave McKean (que j'adore en tant qu'illustrateur/photographe/bidouilleur) ... mais juste un peu déçue


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

manger _done_
corriger la conf d'aujourd'hui _canceled_
preparer les cours pour demain matin _done_
suis pas couché


----------



## PommeQ (4 Janvier 2006)

Je rentre juste ... j'en ai plein le c.l ...
et j'ai meme pas manger ... saleté de vie :hein: 

:sleep: 


Bonne soirée a tous quand meme


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je cherches cette *P***** *d'enveloppe...:hein:



TROUVEE !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Ah c'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Minimale et electro au Zinéma pour les amateurs.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2006)

Dormir.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Bouffer
Boire
.
.
.
Fumer des clopes

Hors charte


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bouffer
> Boire
> .
> .
> ...


idem pou moi


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> idem pou moi




je te raconterais si j'ai pas tout oublié...:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Janvier 2006)

Encore une fois à la bourre et spécialiste du dernier moment  

Terminer concours blanc PCEM/APEMK
Faire correction du concours blanc (vide supra)
Faire cours et exercices de révision chimie orga
Corriger colle 6
Taper correction colle 5
Taper correction colle 6

date limite : demain 9h00


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Moi si je posts ce soir c'est que j'ai bandé mou


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi si je posts ce soir c'est que j'ai bandé mou



c'est vrai que d'habitude tu viens plus tôt


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

Progamme du soir...

Dodo ! *tôt* !


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Janvier 2006)

glandouillage et ptete meme dvd histoire d'avoir des images qui bougent devant les yeux


----------



## prerima (12 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, soirée boulot !


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, soirée boulot !


mais alors là pas crédible du tout !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, soirée boulot !




Purée c'qui faut pas lire ...:mouais:


----------



## prerima (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mais alors là pas crédible du tout !!





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Purée c'qui faut pas lire ...:mouais:



je vous remercie de votre soutien !  :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> je vous remercie de votre soutien !  :rateau:



 allez au boulot, si tu veux pour te motiver je peux te chanter, des marches militaires :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Dormir.



Idem.


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Janvier 2006)

Ce fut resto Italien ce soir ... Un Assaggio pour ceux qui connaissent


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir... je bois. Le loto .. mon cul ! Qu'est ce qui m'a pris de jouer, j'allais bien avant...


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Janvier 2006)

.... prise de tête. 
Demain je commence un remplacement dans un collège ... donc comme d'hab' l'angoisse monte :rateau:  
Comme d'hab' j'ai aucune préparation de faite ... et je vais passer la soirée à me poser 10.000 questions existentielles.
Mon souhait : une grève de la SNCF.
Bon 2 stratégies : 
- cool et sympa
- distant et sévère.
  
_P'tain pourquoi j'ai dit oui ????? _


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> remplacement dans un collège


C'est le quel?



> Mon souhait : une grève de la SNCF.


Il est pas à Clermont alors?!! 

Bon courage 

Mon programme de ce soir, me remettre de mon WE :love:    :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le quel?Il est pas à Clermont alors?!!



Non Montluçon ... ça va bien compromettre le FDCM


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2006)

essayer de me motiver pour aller bosser demain (160 arbres a abattre dans la semaine)


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça va bien compromettre le FDCM


Ho non!!! tu vas pas nous lacher!!!  :hein:


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Bon bah moi, je me prends le choux sur une presentation PPT ... un dimanche soir ca me fout la rage ... et en plus tout le monde s'en fout


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Manger et dodo ,demain je dois avoir une forme atomique (enfin je vais peut etre me laisser tenter pas un petit Santenay avant le dodo)


----------



## Jec (17 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir téloche. Je me donne 25 minutes et j'suis certain que je vais verser. Ca va me faire le coup du levé de canapé vers les 4h00 et le moment délicieux de la transition au plume... Ahhhhh vie prévisible ... :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir téloche. Je me donne 25 minutes et j'suis certain que je vais verser. Ca va me faire le coup du levé de canapé vers les 4h00 et le moment délicieux de la transition au plume... Ahhhhh vie prévisible ... :rateau:


ah toi aussi t'as les symptomes de la narcolepsie après manger


----------



## Jec (17 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ah toi aussi t'as les symptomes de la narcolepsie après manger



Ca m'arrive aussi très facilement après avoir bu   
... mais je me lève plus à 4h00 mais 6h00 et pour me punir j'enchaîne directement avec le job ... Mamz'elle Jec souvent contente dans ce genre de cas ...


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

Soirée télé, recherche d'un nom et logo... 

heu manger aussi tient ça serait pas mal!


----------



## kaviar (17 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Soirée télé, recherche d'un nom et logo...
> 
> heu manger aussi tient ça serait pas mal!


  on va encore te voir trainer au MQCD, plutôt


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> on va encore te voir trainer au MQCD, plutôt





Oui oui :rose: :rose: en effet mais aussi sur "cherrcher graphiste"  faut que je bosse un peu aussi


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Pas bosser
Pas bosser...

Je me motive pour laisser un peu de travail aux autres....:rateau:


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2006)

Me faire une bonne galette de ma grand mère accompagnée d'une Goudale, mais avant faudrait faire la vaisselle, et encore avant faut lâcher l'ordi. Après, bin, soit je ne fais rien (c'est déjà ça), soit je regarde une sorte de grosse lampe qui clignote 50 fois par seconde, qui permet de ne rien faire sans sans même s'en rendre compte.


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> soit je regarde une sorte de grosse lampe qui clignote 50 fois par seconde, qui permet de ne rien faire sans sans même s'en rendre compte.


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

juste flâner sur les forums...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> juste flâner sur les forums...


 
y fait peur ton avatar toi...


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> y fait peur ton avatar toi...



Ah Bon ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Ah Bon ? Pourquoi ?




ché po, on dirait qu'il est vener, et qu'il a envie de tuer quelqu'un... pi els couleurs..., ca fait calligraphie d'un grimoire, que tu crois que le type, il va sortir du livre d'un coup pour te tuer dans la nuit... (vi, j'ai une imaginationde bordante...  )

genre, moi le matin qd je dois me lever tot, tout ca pour terminer ma nuit sur els banc de la fac pour avoir bonne conscience... 

(remark, qd je regarde, le mien... il est aps bcp plus jovial...  )


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Janvier 2006)

Réunion toute la soirée


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2006)

Ne nous fâchons pas sur France 3.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

une 'tite bouffe bien sympa


----------



## mactuxx (19 Janvier 2006)

Je vais acheter mon nouveau Powerbook 12'  qui dit mieux ?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Janvier 2006)

mactuxx a dit:
			
		

> Je vais acheter mon nouveau Powerbook 12'  qui dit mieux ?



Tout le monde passe chez intel et monsieur achète PPC


----------



## Jec (19 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir c'est maison... seul... donc repos. Jacuzzi (genre tapis collé au fond de la baignoire ...), ptite bouffe, versée dans le canaps, papouille au chat et téloche... Ca va me faire grand bien !!!

A moins que l'apéro se prolonge et que ça parte en freestyle ...


----------



## mactuxx (19 Janvier 2006)

> Tout le monde passe chez intel et monsieur achète PPC


Oui et alors 

Pour l'instant je reste PPC ça me plait je pense que je passerais sous Intel avec l'iMac G5.
Mais pour l'instant je choisis la sécurité


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Janvier 2006)

On en est tous là.... en attendant des avis sur le new iMacIntel pour les mois à venir et pas se foutre du plâtre plein ses fringues... je vais me rabattre sur un tit' iBook G4 d'occase je pense.... (Il y a un message caché dans ce post  !)


----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2006)

apéro,apéro,apéro,manger,boire un bon vin et dodo 12 heures


----------



## Jec (19 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est maison... seul... donc repos. Jacuzzi (genre tapis collé au fond de la baignoire ...), ptite bouffe, versée dans le canaps, papouille au chat et téloche... Ca va me faire grand bien !!!
> 
> A moins que l'apéro se prolonge et que ça parte en freestyle ...



C'est foutu, convié à l'apéro avec le pire ... ma soirée est raide à moins de faire preuve de caractère ..  j'suis fort dans la tête, j'suis fort dans la tête, j'suis fort ...:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Janvier 2006)

Là, surveillance d'enchères sur ebay.........:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Cocoa JT


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Janvier 2006)

Petite salade, charcuteries diverses et plateau de fromages dans un bar à vin avec des amis&#8230;

Languedoc, Patrimonio, Saint-Joseph, Rasteau, Côte-Rôtie :love:, Armagnac.

Des discussions de haute volée :mouais:: la réforme de la magistrature et du parquet, l'état des prisons françaises, la bouffe, l'art de la séduction, l'architecture contemporaine, le bon vin, Camus, Faulkner, les films à voir et ne pas voir, les desserts à base de chocolat blanc, l'adultère , l'amitié, les huîtres à aller déguster aux Halles dimanche midi, etc&#8230;

Bref, une bonne soirée&#8230;


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

Pleurer....


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pleurer....



Qu'est-ce qui va pas


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pleurer....


Viens vers tonton sm, je te fais une délicieuse bolo. Et un logo.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

CD n°2 de la saison 1 de DESESPERATE HOUSWIVES !


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui va pas





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens vers tonton sm, je te fais une délicieuse bolo. Et un logo.



Merci c'est gentil...:love:
Y a rien de grave simplement que je n'arrive pas à m'arrêter de pleurer....

Un au revoir déchirant et touchant avec mon chéri, il part pour 4 mois à 2000km d'ici   

Pfff c dur!!! Vivement qu'il revienne...vivement le mois de juin.


Pour le logo ça avance!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Un au revoir déchirant et touchant avec mon chéri, il part pour 4 mois à 2000km d'ici



Don't cry bab' on est là  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Don't cry bab' on est là  :rose:



Merci  c'est très gentil, heureusement qu'il y a la minie AES Clermont 
dans 5jours, ça passe le temps  et change les idées... 

Mais rien ni personne ne le remplacera... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Si, moi.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ça passe le temps  et change les idées...



ça passe le temps ... :rose: :rose: :rose: 
Sympa comme expression :mouais: 
pfuuu ça m'donne envie de pleurer    

Aller plus que 5 jours pour passer un bon week-end sans idées noires


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si, moi.



 Et en plus pour 4 mois !!!


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si, moi.





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus pour 4 mois !!!



Pfffff  Grrrrr


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir nada... mon pote vient de partir après un apéro bien chargé, et donc là je récupère doucement.... :sick:


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

DOOOOOOOOOORRRRMIRRRR ho oui Doooormir !!!!
:sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Janvier 2006)

*La rencontre*    
A ce soir les p'tits loups


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *La rencontre*
> A ce soir les p'tits loups



Yes!!!   :love:


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

Je suis en célibataire pour le week end, alors ce soir je me regarde "La Nuit des Morts-Vivants" (chouette, plein d'hémoglobine) en mangeant une pizza.
J'vais ptêt même m'acheter une bière...


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir des ex-collègues de travail organisent une soirée, un an après la fermeture de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaillait...sympa une réunion de chômeurs, alcooliques, dépressifs et suicidaires...cool :rateau:


----------



## Jec (27 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en célibataire pour le week end, alors ce soir je me regarde "La Nuit des Morts-Vivants" (chouette, plein d'hémoglobine) en mangeant une pizza.
> J'vais ptêt même m'acheter *une* bière...



Tu ne vas pas aller loin avec ça ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir des ex-collègues de travail organisent une soirée, un an après la fermeture de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaillait...sympa une réunion de chômeurs, alcooliques, dépressifs et suicidaires...cool :rateau:


Y'aura un gateau avec des coco-girls ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura un gateau avec des coco-girls ?




je sais pas...
Bon y aura certainement la petite secrétaire :love: ...

 et je devrais encore me sacrifier pour la réconforter ...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir des ex-collègues de travail organisent une soirée, un an après la fermeture de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaillait...sympa une réunion *de chômeurs, alcooliques, dépressifs et suicidaires*...cool :rateau:


Ah, je savais pas que t'étais chômeur


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je savais pas que t'étais chômeur




Je travaille de façon différente ..


----------



## Burzum (27 Janvier 2006)

Je vais au concert d'Olivia Ruiz... :love:  :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir des ex-collègues de travail organisent une soirée, un an après la fermeture de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaillait...sympa une réunion de chômeurs, alcooliques, dépressifs et suicidaires...cool :rateau:



Bonne cuite :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

moi j'peux po sortir... ****** de neige :sick:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> moi j'peux po sortir... ****** de neige :sick:



Use the force! and the light saber.


----------



## paradize (28 Janvier 2006)

Hé ben moi, c soirée torche entre guiness ramené d'Ecosse début janvier, et rhum artisanal ramené de St barth hier...

Et moi qu'est ce que je ramène ? Cf signature (mais juste la boisson)

Et mon ibook n'est pas à vendre (il y a un message caché  )

 

L'alcool est à consommer avec modération...:modo:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Use the force! and the light saber.


J'y ai pensé...
Mais un commando de poteaux stormtrooper et wookie à moi va braver la neige pour viendre chez moi..
Ca va être soirée Pizza + nanard + bière


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai pensé...
> Mais un commando de poteaux stormtrooper et wookie à moi va braver la neige pour viendre chez moi..
> Ca va être soirée Pizza + nanard + bière


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2006)

Hopelapelooooo... je vois un zapéro se profiler au loin pour ce soir !!!!!
Vais astiquer mon verre et m'échauffer le coude! 
Epauler-Jeter... et un et deux et trois et quatre eeeet un et deux et trois et quatre.....:hein:


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)

Petite fête à la maison avec des amis que je n'ai pas vu depuis longtemps.  

Demain soir GROSSE fête pour le départ d'un pote au Canada, un bar est réservé rien que pour nous !


----------



## Dory (3 Février 2006)

Une invitation que je ne peux refuser... depuis le temps....:love:


----------



## NED (3 Février 2006)

Dormir plus de huit heures...rhaa le bonheur !


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Ecouter de la bonne musique ....
Lire quelques infos sur le Net
Rigoler.....

Boire une petite bière...

Et vous souhaiter une bonne soirée....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ecouter de la bonne musique ....
> Lire quelques infos sur le Net
> Rigoler.....
> 
> ...


A la tienne...
Pour ce qui est de boire , moi j'arrête là.... :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (4 Février 2006)

Bien moi je vais voir Juliette en concert ce soir


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2006)

The Dead Zone sur M6


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

Une bouffe avec des copains....


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2006)

*BOSSER !!*.....pour essayer de finir mon boulot ce soir (quitte à faire une nuit blanche)... *et ainsi passer un dimanche à ne rien faire !!*......  :rateau:   
p'tit coup à boire à l'apéro, histoire de me donner du courage.....   et du café cette nuit..... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

Rien... Enfin: boulot. Sont tous allé bouffer. Pas faim moi.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> The Dead Zone sur M6



PAreil! 
Bien au chaud au fond de mon lit.


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> PAreil!
> Bien au chaud au fond de mon lit.


je ne sais plus ou est mon lit......    faut que je le retrouve..... :mouais: 
:sleep: :sleep: 
:sleep:


----------



## PommeQ (4 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi je vais voir Juliette en concert ce soir



He bien voila j'en reviens ...

*GENIAL*

Vraiment je vous conseille ce spectacle/concert ... n'ayez aucun a priori ... 2h20 de bonheur !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Moi j'teste mon nouveau périph'


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Février 2006)

Ce soir je décuite de toute cette semaine...:sick: :sleep:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

T'as quand même pas picolé toute la semaine ?:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'as quand même pas picolé toute la semaine ?:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



euh...si   :rose:

AES clermont oblige...:sick:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Ben si c'est une jeune femme de compèt' comme je les adore :love:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben si c'est une jeune femme de compèt' comme je les adore :love:


Sur qu'elle gagne à etre connue cette petite


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Tu croispas si bien dire, elle vient d'arriver ! mais finn ? pourquoi t'as mis un bulletin de livraison avec ????


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire, elle vient d'arriver !



Chut...:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2006)

Pas de programme pour la soirée... Mais de retour d'une oursinade au bord de la mer... Plein d'iode et de blanc d'Ajaccio... mélange psychotrope ... Vivement qu'un chimiste doué arrive à synthétiser ça... :love:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Chut...:rose:


et alors t'es au SCHOUM ,pour décuiter y'a que ça de vrai


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Essayer de mieux piger ça.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et alors t'es au SCHOUM ,pour décuiter y'a que ça de vrai




Ah Schoum .... C'est quand même dégeu ce truc !


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de mieux piger ça.


Non merci, j'ai déjà mal au crâne là....


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

Aggraver ma cirrhose


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

Allons BURZUM tu es bien jeune pour avoir une cirrhose ne serait ce point le moral qui ne va pas


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Allons BURZUM tu es bien jeune pour avoir une cirrhose ne serait ce point le moral qui ne va pas



Non, non tout roule  
Juste envie de picoler un bon coup avec les potes.


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Non, non tout roule
> Juste envie de picoler un bon coup avec les potes.


ok bonne soirée


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ok bonne soirée



A toi aussi.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

Une cirrhose, c'est 7 ans minimum de picole non stop. 
On a découvert ça en 1952. Il y a eu un pic de cirrhoses cette année-là, du fait des soldats ayant eu du mal à revenir à une vie civile sans l'aide de l'alcool (enfin, quand je dis l'aide, c'est juste une façon de parler).

Bonne soirée toutefois à vous aussi


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

ben je dois avoir un foie solide après 30 ans de picole,remarque mon metier ça fait éliminer,


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Une cirrhose, c'est 7 ans minimum de picole non stop.



Non stop ça veut dire tous les jours, mais à quelle dose ? une bouteille ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

Je ne sais pas trop... Jusqu'à plus pouvoir boire, j'imagine.


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

ben moi actuellement je me limite a 2 pèrniflards et 75 cl de rouge par jour et ça va  bien mais si je dépasse ça va plus (mais j'ai 45 ans) et un passé assez rude au niveau alcool


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

bon maintenant dodo bonsoir à tous


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

Moi ce soir au programme?

...

Je crois bien que je vais me faire chier, pourquoi?


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

parce que tu le veux bien


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Bon je laisse de côté la _dark matter_ maintenant que je sais l'autre théorie du _graviton_, alors d'un oeil distret je mate nos funérailles.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu le veux bien


Boah, t'sais, un ou deux verres de trop pour conduire, donc sortie interdite, la gonzesse qui bosse, le chat qui dort, des merdes a la tele, que des dvd vus 1000 fois a la maison...
Ah si, j'ai bien des photos à trier...
mouais...


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Boah, t'sais, un ou deux verres de trop pour conduire, donc sortie interdite, la gonzesse qui bosse, le chat qui dort, des merdes a la tele, que des dvd vus 1000 fois a la maison...
> Ah si, j'ai bien des photos à trier...
> mouais...



Et un bon livre ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Et un bon livre ?


pareil, pas de nouveauté a la maison, tout lu
et pis en ce moment j'ai la tete dans les bouquins toute la journee, donc le soir je suis d'accord pour faire autre chose...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

et pas un bon livre à relire? 


ou faire le menage


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Fais comme moi : binche avec la main dans le calbute


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi : binche avec la main dans le calbute



binche c'est bon!
pour le reste, c'est chiant pour écrire.


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi : binche avec la main dans le calbute


C'est quand même mieux quand c'est pas ta main....:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

La classe...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

Bien envie de me faire une toile ce soir.... mais voir quoi ???
Des suggestions ???


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

Les Bronzés 


Sinon, ce soir, c'est resto avec les beaux parents.


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Les Bronzés


 
 
il a osé la faire  :love:

Perso : Week-end à Bourges ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il a osé la faire  :love:
> 
> Perso : Week-end à Bourges ...


 J'ai failli éditer, pour prévenir que le premier qui me propose Les Bronzés..............


----------



## MacMadam (10 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Perso : Week-end à Bourges ...


Bouffe entre copines mouais::modo::sleep::mouais dans un resto dont la note va certainement dépasser trois week-ends à Bourges  :affraid::rateau::mouais: Mais qu'est-ce qui m'a pris...


----------



## bens (10 Février 2006)

ce soir... je fais le taxi pour aller chercher tout le monde à la gare... y pouvaient pas tous prendre le même train...    :hein: ? 
pfff... soirée pourrie en perspective...


----------



## Blackeye (10 Février 2006)

ben moi ça va être : orthophoniste pour mon grand dadais de 13 ans , faire des muffins avec ma fille (j'ai promis juré craché), essayer lire un peu du polar que j'ai commencé dimanche dernier (je sais plus le titre ni de quoi ça cause),  essayer de faire mes exos d'italien pour mardi passke ce ouikinge j'aurai jamais le courage, me vautrer enfin dans mon vieux canapé et puis m'envoyer un petit verre de Tarriquet dans le cornet parce que je le vaux bien


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Bouffe avec mes parents, soeur et les autres.....
Ensuite...improvisation sur le thème " je prendrais pas la voiture"

Ensuite....sérénade au coin du frigo avec le beau frangin qui flippe à mort...parce que dans quelques semaines il va être papa pour la première fois


----------



## joubichou (10 Février 2006)

départ au ski,à bientot sur mac gé


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> départ au ski,à bientot sur mac gé




Bon voyage et bonnes vacances...


----------



## jojofk (10 Février 2006)

Un pote vient voir _Gilda_  , Arte, 23h10 ..


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2006)

J'hésite encore entre trouver un vaccin contre la grippe aviaire, préparer le terrain à une révolution ou quelque chose dans le même style. Mais après une semaine éprouvante, une p'tite biture semble une (plus) sage décision !  

:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais après une semaine éprouvante, une p'tite biture semble une (plus) sage décision !
> 
> :rateau: :rateau:



Rdv dans une heure pour un compte rendu de l'évolution des dégâts....

Santé:rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (10 Février 2006)

Une cérémonie des jo qui est passée...vivement les épreuves de curling!! ça va être passionnant!!


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

soirée DVD.
On a vus "bienvenue en Suisse" avec Vincent Perez, Denis Podalydes et Emmanuelle Devos....
Mignon quoi détendant...


----------



## jojofk (11 Février 2006)

_*Gilda*_.. vraiment bien, mal vieilli peut être, et encore.. mais qu'importe.. Rita Hayworth.. :rose:  :rose:  


Sauf qu' Arte (très) mauvais points: en VF, jusqu'aux chansons...


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il a osé la faire  :love:
> 
> Perso : Week-end à Bourges ...




Petit coucou à tous en direct de la CNAF de Bourges sur un iBook 12'


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

Un jackson, un kitano et un cohen, car hier j'ai trop abusé :rateau:


----------



## mado (11 Février 2006)

Certainement une belle connerie 
mais une de plus ou de moins..


----------



## Max London (11 Février 2006)

Moi je vais me regarder un bon petit film peinard dans mon lit...pour une fois, pas de petite escapade, ou de soirée Drugs, Sex and Rock'and'Roll de jeunes.  Allez, jme suis convertit un DivX en MP4, je vais pouvoir le regarder sur Front Row et pas devoir bouger pour mettre pause parce qu'on m'apelle


----------



## Warflo (11 Février 2006)

Front Row lit les Divx si tu as le codex QuickTime


----------



## NED (11 Février 2006)

Ce soir c'est Paëlla !!!
.....
........
Heu ba non j'en ai pas.... 

....
Bon ba va pour pâté cornichon.....:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

Graisser mes armes de poing et attendre près du téléphone, au cas où une intervention serait nécessaire (crotte, en plus, si c'est le cas, ce sera à pas d'heure en plus)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Graisser mes armes de poing et attendre près du téléphone, au cas où une intervention serait nécessaire (crotte, en plus, si c'est le cas, ce sera à pas d'heure en plus)


*Ca à l'air sympa*
ton job


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Certainement une belle connerie
> mais une de plus ou de moins..





			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Graisser mes armes de poing et attendre près du téléphone, au cas où une intervention serait nécessaire (crotte, en plus, si c'est le cas, ce sera à pas d'heure en plus)


Dites donc vous deux... ya james holden et nathan fake ce soir, on y va ?


----------



## Max London (11 Février 2006)

Même avec les codecs il ne lit pas tous les DivX  
Bon la j'ai commencé a regarder HS Hors Service sur ma Play avec un projo (je vous dit pas le nombre de pouces...) et puis le DVD était griffé, saperlipopette!  Je vais essayer de l'encoder sur mon Core Duo et voire si ca marche.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Certainement une belle connerie
> mais une de plus ou de moins..



*Mettre de l'eau bénite*
dans ton Pastis ?





:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

j'ose pas sortir, avec cette bande, ce serait trop cette fois  une extase trop violente et à laquelle je ne pourrais pas dire non.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Février 2006)

C'était raclette là...... j'ai les dents du fond qui baignent....!!!


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'était raclette là...... j'ai les dents du fond qui baignent....!!!


pareil... avec une fondue !!    
je me remets péniblement au boulot......:mouais: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

Ce soir :
La  suite de la serie Nip/tuck en DVD saison 2 !
On m'a paasé le coffret cet aprem....hihi les bonnes soirées en perspective...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

Ce soir, rentrer à Angers, manger et me faire ptet un chtit DVD pour dire


----------



## arcank (12 Février 2006)

Moi ce sera révisions, magnétostatique, dipôle magnétique et optique physique et géométrique, pour le contrôle de demain.

Joie

Arcank


----------



## steinway (12 Février 2006)

bah je bosse...


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

boire et fumer


----------



## bens (12 Février 2006)

dormir... ahhh bonheur !!!!   :love:


----------



## Warflo (13 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> boire et fumer


Et tu te drogue pas ?


----------



## Burzum (13 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te drogue pas ?



Je crois que c'est hors charte...


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

Ce soir 2eme épisode de Six Feet Under saison 5 !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

rien: glandage sur MacG, télé en fond sonore...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> rien: glandage sur MacG, télé en fond sonore...



Pareil!  Comme souvent d'ailleurs... :sleep:


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

Carrement des soirées entières Macgé devant l'écran ?
Balaise !!
:mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Carrement des soirées entières Macgé devant l'écran ?
> Balaise !!
> :mouais:



NOOOON pas des soirées entières..des journées entière oui!  :rateau:


----------



## Warflo (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> NOOOON pas des soirées entières..des journées entière oui!  :rateau:


Tiens toi aussi?


----------



## elKBron (14 Février 2006)

watching the game, having a bud...


----------



## Imaginus (14 Février 2006)

Ce soir ? Euh... Having a 1664 ,having a 1664,having a 1664, Sandwich paté,having a 1664...


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

Ce soir ?

:mouais: 

Pas mieux....

St Valenvin...si pas mieux....:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2006)

Pas con, un petit SMS chaud-bouillant, pis silence radio jusqu'à demain (sans la gamberge, c'est pas rigolo )


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Ce soir eviter les trucs cucu la praline de ce genre *LA !*
:affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

Je te comprend...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2006)

Les enchères sur cet objet sont terminées


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les enchères sur cet objet sont terminées


C'est dommage ça


----------



## benkenobi (14 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage ça



2 euros quand même...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Février 2006)

sans les frais de port


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> sans les frais de port



Et sans la nana avec !


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2006)

Ce soir : je me repose de ma soirée d'hier soir :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Février 2006)

_Ce soir...:rose:

ah....:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose:


bon, oui je suis pathétique... :rose: et alors... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2006)

Et moi jaloux


----------



## guytantakul (15 Février 2006)

C'est pas le pied, jaloux !
(piège-à-loup ! Pascal77, viens voir  )


----------



## macarel (15 Février 2006)

fumer et méditer sur la vie et la mort


----------



## mado (16 Février 2006)

Mademoiselle Lolita  au Bar du Musée ce soir.

Désolée Monsieur le purfils, je préviens un peu tard.. mais on risque d'y être la bretonne et moi.


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)

Remplir mon ipod avec mes nouveaux disques.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

attendre que fifille rentre de sa soirée bouling
(ça s'ecrit pas comme cela ? :rateau: tampi , pas envie de chercher le dico   )
et puis filer au lit ..... dodo, grossss dodo !!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

Soirée.........DISCO
DISCO​DISCO​DISCO​:style: :style: :style:​


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)




----------



## ginette107 (21 Février 2006)

ce soir cheval :love: ça faisait longtemps


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Halte à la drogue !


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Halte à la drogue !


Ce n'est pas sûr pour ce soir


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Halte à la drogue demain, alors ?


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Halte à la drogue demain, alors ?


que sera ? (whatever will be, will be) (Doris Day)


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Vache ! Il est déjà parti !
Une minute, je me prépare un mix au poil et je reviens (nan, je déconne, une fois absorbé, je ne peux plus bouger de mon lit)


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Un t'chat avec un ami...
Ca fait déjà 2 heures qu'on discute non stop!!  :love:

J'ai des crampes dans les doigts et toujous pas mangé! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

me connaissant je vais ruminer toute la soirée , voilà comme je vais la passer 
et  cette nuit pas dormir pour  reflechir a comme je vais reagir demain

ben , là , pour une fois rarissime , je ne sais pas quoi mettre comme smiley


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Février 2006)

Là, je regarde la naissance et la mort d'une émission en direct sur la 6. (Qui va probablement entrer dans l'anal de la télé...)


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Là, je regarde la naissance et la mort d'une émission en direct sur la 6. (Qui va probablement entrer dans l'anal de la télé...)



j'ai zappé pour voir de quoi tu parles..en effet j'espère bien que ce truc de m***** va vite finir à la poubelle...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Là, je regarde la naissance et la mort d'une émission en direct sur la 6. (Qui va probablement entrer dans l'*anal* de la télé...)


Oh 
La Cha**e Bor*** !

Et c'était quoi cette emission si terrible


----------



## ange_63 (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oh
> La Cha**e Bor*** !
> 
> Et c'était quoi cette emission si terrible



"Fallait pas décrocher" :mouais:

_Avec la complicité d'une célébrité (Arthur, Julien Courbet, Eve Angeli...), Maurad va vous aider à piéger un de vos proches par téléphone. Tout va être fait pour que le piégé se retrouve au coeur d'un scénario complètement fou. Maurad et les célébrités complices vont faire croire au piégé tout et n'importe quoi au point de mettre ses nerfs à rude épreuve ! Une véritable imposture téléphonique qui rendra le piégé hystérique au bout du fil ! _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oh
> La Cha**e Bor*** !
> 
> Et c'était quoi cette emission si terrible


Ze return of Maurad on iour TiVi....


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

C'est con, j'ai raté ça 

Personne ne l'a enregistré par hasard


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, j'ai raté ça
> 
> Personne ne l'a enregistré par hasard


Bah nan désolé, j'ai failli mais je voulais pas réenregistrer sur ma cassette de "Sous le Soleil"...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Vu qu'il n'y avait rien à la télé, j'me suis regardée un DVD


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Ha ba zut elle est finie ma soirée....
Pas eu le temps de dire quel programme j'avais prévu....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (28 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bah nan désolé, j'ai failli mais je voulais pas réenregistrer sur ma cassette de "Sous le Soleil"...



T'inquiètes pas j'ai toute la série en DVD Collector. Je te les enverrais


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Un t'chat avec un ami...
> Ca fait déjà 2 heures qu'on discute non stop!!  :love:
> 
> J'ai des crampes dans les doigts et toujous pas mangé! :rose:



En lisant rapidement j'avais lu :" J'ai mangé mes doigts et j'ai toujours des crampes"


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Mars 2006)

Être jetée dehors, ça fait du bien. J'en goutte toutes les finesses, en ce moment. 

C'est un jour unique, en 6 ans et 1 mois de pure fidélité, il était temps.

Vraiment.  

Alors, voilà, je suis libre.


----------



## ange_63 (1 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> En lisant rapidement j'avais lu :" J'ai mangé mes doigts et j'ai toujours des crampes"



lol non quand même pas!!


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin sen faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais jai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de lendroit ou cette personne se trouve

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me lenvoyer : là
Je naccepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer

Mon but est dobtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue dune manière qui, je le crois, na jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun dentre vous de faire circuler cette information auprès de leurs contacts sans toutefois tenter des exploits et aller chercher des adresses improbables, juste les contacts proches

Je demande juste aux gens dindiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je ne suis pas photographe, loin sen faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.
> 
> ...



Très beau projet


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Note : ne pas baiser à 12h le 21 juin.


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2006)

Ben pourquoi pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi pas ?


Ma dernière cops était un* poil exhib' et j'aimais pas trop 


*ouais un


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Et de me lenvoyer : là



Sympa le projet.
Mais ton lien ... :rateau: 
J'ai déjà mis les piles a charger ... Tu pourrais nous faire un petit iCal event à télécharger ??


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

pas con, je vais affiner la manière de le rappeler aux gens... toutefois, c'est quand même le jour de l'été et on a tous des outils qui nous permettent de se souvenir...

Pour le lien, pardon,  c'est une erreur, mais pas sur tous les posts que j'ai envoyé et du coup il faut que je les édite un par un, c'est les boules...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas j'ai toute la série en DVD Collector. Je te les enverrais


Non merci.


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2006)

Suis tellement content que mon logiciel Logic Express remarche, (voir
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130927
que je fait faire de la zique ce soir           :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

ce soir, je nous faits une poëlée de saint jacques avec un peu de riz. Le tout arrosé d'un petit muscadet sur lie.

Et puis musique maëstro.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, je nous faits une poëlée de saint jacques avec un peu de riz. Le tout arrosé d'un petit muscadet sur lie.
> 
> Et puis musique maëstro.



Pareil avec des flageolets


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil avec des flageolets



Pour la musique ?


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2006)

Ce soir dernier DVD de Nip/tuck saison 2...
Top cette serie...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Mars 2006)

Tssssss cette série est uniquement basée sur le sexe et les image choc ! :hein: .............












.........ah bon ya une deuxième saison........ ??


----------



## Jec (2 Mars 2006)

Ce soir , c'est NUIT DU GRAPHISME !! C'est quand j'ai trop de job et que je dois avancer comme un malade ...  :sleep: :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mars 2006)

... c'est certainement ça la magie du cinéma. 
Autant dimanche les 1h30 du film Toute la beauté du monde sont interminables tant ce film est une grosse daube ... autant les 2h15 du Secret de Brokeback Mountain sont de pures moments ... 
Un film fort, pas voyeur, ni militant ... tout simplement un histoire d'amour. Certainement l'une des meilleures, sinon la meilleure, qu'il m'a été donné de voir.


----------



## ange_63 (3 Mars 2006)

Edite:

Moi ce soir c'était DVD: X-Men


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Edite:
> 
> Moi ce soir c'était DVD: X-Men



et moi qui pensait avoir passer une soirée pourrie...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Mars 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui pensait avoir passer une soirée pourrie...



  Mais heuuuu  
C'était beaucoup mieux que les programmes de la télé de ce soir!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mais heuuuu
> C'était beaucoup mieux que les programmes de la télé de ce soir!! :rateau:



ha ché po... 

remarque, y avait pas envoyé spécial sur fr2 ? (de la biére tavernierrrr, j'ai soiffff!!! )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Là je rentre de good night, and good luck de g. clown et purée je me sers du scotch avec plein de clopes


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Non merci.



J'espère que tu as compris que c'était une boutade (on ne sais jamais), moi qui ne regarde jamais la télé.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Du scotch repositionnable ?
> :mouais:


Le film est vraiment pas mal, mais exhiber des verres et des clopes à un fumeur comme moi dans une salle de ciné, ça mériterait quelques caricatures de mahomet


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir dernier DVD de Nip/tuck saison 2...
> Top cette serie...




:love: cette série! saison 3 en ce moment le lundi et mercredi soir sur paris première


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as compris que c'était une boutade (on ne sais jamais), moi qui ne regarde jamais la télé.


 .

Sinon ce soir.... rien de prévu, peut-être profiter de la diffusion de Mr Batignole pour le regarder enfin..... tellement eu de battage sur ce film...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

L'est pas mal.


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Mars 2006)

un bon bain chaud avec l'un des deux:


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2006)

Et la fin du Nuits Saint Georges ?


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et la fin du Nuits Saint Georges ?



_In vinasse veritas_, je cherche encore


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2006)

Ne trouve pas trop vite, ce serait dommage.


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ne trouve pas trop vite, ce serait dommage.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
«()il est l'heure de s'enivrer ; pour ne pas être les esclaves martyrisés          du temps, enivrez-vous, enivrez-vous sans cesse de vin, de poésie,          de vertu, à votre guise.»[/FONT]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'est pas mal.


Pas mal, en effet..... Jean Paul Rouve très bon dans son rôle.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Plier les gaules dès maintenant pour bouquiner et me lever bon pied bon oeil pour prendre le train demain !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

déplies y'a grêve demain  :love:


----------



## NED (12 Mars 2006)

Fini la saison 2 de Nip/Tuck...snif
J'ai pas encore la 3...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Ce soir c'est concert. John Butler Trio au Grand Rex ! Je sens que ça va donner !  :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est concert. John Butler Trio au Grand Rex ! Je sens que ça va donner !  :love:


Presque pareil ! 
Mais avec Dionysos à l'Olympia ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Oui ce qui est bien c'est que c'est pas très loin ...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Mars 2006)

Pour moi, ce soir, le docufiction sur *France2*.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, c'est broderie avec un oeil sur la téloche et l'autre sur l'ouvrage


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, haut niveau culturel... je vais regarder "Shaun of the dead".


----------



## Irish whistle (14 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous

Pour moi ça sera soirée nulle en Irlande (Dublin là où je vis), dans une maison à 10°C, pour un anniversaire raté, à regarder mon iMac 20 pouces et me dire que ca sera mon mac euh...mon mec pour les prochaines années

Diet Coke pour tout le monde!!!

PS1: mé non, mé non t'as pas raté ta vie, tu ne l'a même pas commencée

PS2: petit coucou à Golf, Lemmy, Macinside, Lumai et tous les autres....


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2006)

Ba moi ce soir c'etait les Bronzés...j'ai pas resisté.
:style:


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Mars 2006)

Me plaindre : 
- j'ai mal à la tête
- faim mais pas envie de faire à manger (ni de commander une pizza)
- j'ai 10 paquets de copies à corriger et pas une once de courage
- l'appart en bordel
- je sens que je vais oublier de me réveiller demain ... et devoir refaire le trajet en voiture
- un TP à faire pour demain mais j'ai pas le courage
- la prof de Français des 3ème3 à un copain
- je sais pas de quoi j'ai envie
- de toute manière " trop belle pour moi" / trop con pour elle 

_vous avez une corde ?_​:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

bah t'es mignon m'a dit cossi


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah t'es mignon m'a dit cossi



c'est pour moi


----------



## .Steff (16 Mars 2006)

moi ce soir julie lescaut.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi ce soir julie lescaut.



Irma la douce sur Arté, il eût été mieux.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, ce sera une toile tranquillou, peut etre un petit resto...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

Ce soir.... pourvuquejfaipatrodrab pourvuquejfaipatrodrab !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir.... pourvuquejfaipatrodrab pourvuquejfaipatrodrab !!!!



Ben, arretes de poster et bosses


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, arretes de poster et bosses


Peux pas justement, j'attend des photos....
Donc stand by, café, clope, café, clope, caf... merde plus de café... clope.......... chewingum..


----------



## macarel (27 Mars 2006)

C'est le hecatombe autour de moi.
Hier , une de mes meilleures copines a eu un accident à la con. Elle a essayé d'arreter une voiture qui glissait dans un trou 2 mètres plus bas. Biensûr, elle n'a pas réussi. Morte, écrasé sous la voiture. Ses enfants (très jeunes) étaitent dedans, elles n'ont rien (à part un taumatisme à vie)
ça fait trois fois en 6 mois que je enterre un(e) ami(e) proche, alors ce soir, sais pas, pétard, bierre, télé, mozart, ça commence à faire :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

Ce soir,
DVD "the Island".
Je l'ai offert a ma douce pour son anniv...
On va bin voir...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le hecatombe autour de moi.
> Hier , une de mes meilleures copines a eu un accident à la con. Elle a essayé d'arreter une voiture qui glissait dans un trou 2 mètres plus bas. Biensûr, elle n'a pas réussi. Morte, écrasé sous la voiture. Ses enfants (très jeunes) étaitent dedans, elles n'ont rien (à part un taumatisme à vie)
> ça fait trois fois en 6 mois que je enterre un(e) ami(e) proche, alors ce soir, sais pas, pétard, bierre, télé, mozart, ça commence à faire :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:




Bah flûte alors, c'est moche ça, désolée pour cette amie.


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

2 petites coupettes de champagne pour feter l'anniv de ma douce..
Slurrrp !!


----------



## dool (27 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> 2 petites coupettes de champagne pour feter l'anniv de ma douce..
> Slurrrp !!



Et tu postes au lieu de lui faire un festin !!???!!!!   :mouais:


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et tu postes au lieu de lui faire un festin !!???!!!!   :mouais:


Ca cuit, Ca cuit...
Alors pendant ce temps je poste....

(hey dis, la fouine? tu veux toujours ton sticker ou une vitrophanie vierge?)
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

****** t'es un sal radin NED


----------



## dool (27 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca cuit, Ca cuit...
> Alors pendant ce temps je poste....
> 
> (hey dis, la fouine? tu veux toujours ton sticker ou une vitrophanie vierge?)
> :rateau:



(red) tu sais que j't'adore toi ! hein dis !?! Tu le sais ça hein !  




Mon programme : rien ! juste pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (red) tu sais que j't'adore toi ! hein dis !?! Tu le sais ça hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je vous adore tous, y a valou qui joue avec le chat et moi qui vous lit. Boudu: j'ai vu et lu les originaux, celui là me laisse de glace. Le reste; j'en ai marre de me foutre la tête à l'envers, alors je suis là et j'y suis bien.

NB: le chat fait encore des conneries, keskecébon


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ****** t'es un sal radin NED



Y'a du protectorat Suisse...
Hum....C'est limite mafieux montagnard ça?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, je me fait couronner ! 
Sonnez trompettes, résonez musettes, ça cachera le bruit de la roulette !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Moi m'en vais tenter d'aller au restau avec mon mec..... p'tain c'est pas gagné l'affaire....... on verra bien......  Hauts les coeurs !!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Galatée (29 Mars 2006)

Moi je sais pas encore... Un film, peut-être, mais je sais pas lequel. Ou alors :love: :love: :love: Friends :love: :love: :love:.

M'enfin je sais qu'il y aura de la bière .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Je devais aller à la piscine, mais je suis une feignasse.

Alors, je vais _rentrer chez moi manger des carottes, ça me rendra plus aimable_


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi m'en vais tenter d'aller au restau avec mon mec..... p'tain c'est pas gagné l'affaire....... on verra bien......  Hauts les coeurs !!!!!! :mouais:



tu parles du resto ou bien du mec...parce que là...bon...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu parles du resto ou bien du mec...parce que là...bon...



Les deux ....


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: c'est mal barré. 

en plus ya foot ce soir


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: c'est mal barré.
> 
> en plus ya foot ce soir


 .... si c'est seulement ça, c'est pas grave l'est pas footeux le gars    

Allez malgré le temps maussade, la frimousse défraichie, le moral en chute libre et la perte de cheveux ..... j'y croit quand même !!!!!!!  

Si c'est pas de l'optimisme ça.... !!!


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... si c'est seulement ça, c'est pas grave l'est pas footeux le gars
> 
> Allez malgré le temps maussade, la frimousse défraichie, le moral en chute libre et la perte de cheveux ..... j'y croit quand même !!!!!!!
> 
> Si c'est pas de l'optimisme ça.... !!!



un fondant au chocolat en dessert permettra de sauver ta soirée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, relache.... pas bosser jusqu'à tard dans la nuit.... (partie remise)


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2006)

travailllerrrrrrr


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> travailllerrrrrrr



et tu postes au lieu de bosser ??? faignasse  

ce soir c'est glande...


----------



## Max London (29 Mars 2006)

J'hésite entre dormir ou essayer de faire comprendre les pensées de Pascal à mon lama domestique.


----------



## .Steff (29 Mars 2006)

Soirée geek...Ouais y'a des soirs comme ca...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je devais aller à la piscine, mais je suis une feignasse.
> 
> Alors, je vais _rentrer chez moi manger des carottes, ça me rendra plus aimable_



j'espère bien que non, tu vas me faire insomnier...


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

un petit peu de fl&#8230; postage intensif et avisé et dodo


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

Avoir fait quelques autoportraits!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Oui mais ils sont pas postés ... Donc pour le moment aucun intérêt !


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ils sont pas postés ... Donc pour le moment aucun intérêt !



Oui oui je sais mais si je les posts je vais pas me faire des amiEs   

:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

Mon programme pour la soirée: sauvegarder ma boîte à MP et classer les photos ****** d'ange_63.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

cet apres midi les premiers coups de soleil sont apparus , donc ce soir dodo tot :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon programme pour la soirée: sauvegarder ma boîte à MP et classer les photos ****** d'ange_63.



 Quoi quelles photos de MOI!!! :afraid: 
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Message pour webo : le serveur FTP est online tu peux balancer, max 3 Go.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

Ok, je fais ça tout à l'heure, mais 3 Go, ça va être short. Videos HD en sus...

Merci ange.  Quel bonheur, vraiment.


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Message pour webo : le serveur FTP est online tu peux balancer, max 3 Go.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN  Fait pas ça WebO s'te plait!!!!  

:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui je sais mais si je les posts je vais pas me faire des amiEs
> 
> :rose:


Raison de plus.
Pense aux mecs.
Bordel.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN  Fait pas ça WebO s'te plait!!!!
> 
> :rose:


 
Hummmm... on verra, j'hésite*...  

Bon, suite du programme, bosser un peu hein.  


* en même temps une promesse est une promesse...


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Réparer mon iPod Hi-Fi...

Je sais y en a qui ont de ces problèmes...mais bon... :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

Rien de prévu pour ce soir, ce sera sûrement bouquinage (je le trouve joli ce mot, non? :rose: )


----------



## .Steff (30 Mars 2006)

J'vais travailler moi. Et puis c'est tout. J'espere arriver a mes fins....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Pour moi ce sera bidouillage sur la CS2 intensif... un jour je serai un expert.
Bon, je ne compte pas me laisser mourrir de soif non plus...


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Quelques rangements...beaucoup même


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Raison de plus.
> Pense aux mecs.
> Bordel.


De toute façon il parait qu'ils sont mals cadrés  

N'est ce pas WebOliver...  

Programme de la soirée...Re-faire des autoportrait bien cadrés? je me tâte... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon il parait qu'ils sont mals cadrés
> 
> N'est ce pas WebOliver...


 
C'était pas le terme que j'avais employé... 



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Programme de la soirée...Re-faire des autoportrait bien cadrés? je me tâte... :love:


 
Ouais, vas-y...


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas le terme que j'avais employé...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais, vas-y...



Mouai mouai....pourtant c'est bien ce que j'ai lu entre les lignes... 

Voilà les autoportraits sont prêts...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà les autoportraits sont prêts...


 
C'est bon pour toi SM?


----------



## Jec (30 Mars 2006)

Mon programme de soirée c'était avancer un max pour mon déménagement... l'apéro (qui était sensée me donner de l'élan..) s'est prolongée... donc maintenant je start "avancer un max pour mon déménagement" ... :sleep:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Mon programme de soirée c'était avancer un max pour mon déménagement... l'apéro (qui était sensée me donner de l'élan..) s'est prolongée... donc maintenant je start "avancer un max pour mon déménagement" ... :sleep:



ha tient toi aussi! Moi là les cartons avancent pas trop vite...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Va les faire au lieu de discuter ou de prendre des photos !


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Mon programme de la soirée, ça a été une discussion intéressante avec un interlocuteur de qualité.
Bonne surprise en somme...





(Et je fais mes MPs ou je veux!  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de prévu pour ce soir, ce sera sûrement bouquinage (je le trouve joli ce mot, non? :rose: )




.... surtout quand c'est une chevrette qui le dit !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Bon bon bon, vais-je voir Agoria au Loft ce soir ou pas ? Aurélie, t'as une idée ?


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

ce soir...................LYON/MILAN AC
Houlalala !!


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Avril 2006)

tu prends le train????


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu prends le train????


C'est où AC ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Avril 2006)

C'est dans l'avion, pas dans le train 

AC : Affair Class


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'espère bien que non, tu vas me faire insomnier...


T'inquiètes, en vrai, je n'aime pas les carottes !!

Tiens, nous revoilà mercredi, le jour des petits jeunes qui chantent (et remercient la prod et leur maman pour cette fôrmidable aventure, parceque l'important ce n'est pas de gagner, hein ? Mais de vivre des choses et de faire c'qu'on nous dit)

N'empêche, toujours pas de piscine, je suis vraiment le roi des feignasses.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Avril 2006)

ça te ferait tomber la crète sur le coté...
de plus c'est très surfait, l'eau n'y est même pas salée, y'a pas de vagues, tu peux pas faire du kite...
En revanche, ils ont raison de remercier leur maman et la prod, parce que s'ils devaient compter sur nous pour les encourager...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, toujours pas de piscine, je suis vraiment le roi des feignasses.


Bah, c'est la saison des verrues plantaires, de toute façon


----------



## macarel (5 Avril 2006)

Ce soir repos après une journée de travail plus une après midi de manif agricole à Perpignan.
Alors, rien, un peu de musique, un petit rouge ou une bièrre, peutêtre un peu de télé


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

Mon programme pour la soirée ?

heu&#8230;
Floudre un peu dans Reagissez ! :love: :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est la saison des verrues plantaires, de toute façon



Ha ? t'as appelé Bobby ?????


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Avril 2006)

C'soir, un peu de rangement avant de partir en we prolongé.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Avril 2006)

Rasage, douche, resto...


----------



## Jec (6 Avril 2006)

déménagement, encore déménagement ... des carton et des cartons... ça devrait être prêt pour ce week-end pour les grands nettoyages ... vivement mardi ... :sleep: :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'soir, un peu de rangement avant de partir en we prolongé.


Ah le grand mystère du WE prolongé. J'ai jamais fait ça. Ca donne quoi ? Il se passe quoi ? Dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi, un portail spatio-temporel s'ouvre et on retombe au dimanche matin ? Plein de gens partent en WE prolongé, mais ils font quoi ? Ils vont où ? Y a des endroits spéciaux pour ça ?
Pour moi ce sera boulot, boulot et re-boulot,et ce tous les soirs du mois d'avril. Mais après pitain, j'irais jeter ma culotte par-dessus les moulins.\o/


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah le grand mystère du WE prolongé. J'ai jamais fait ça. Ca donne quoi ? Il se passe quoi ? Dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi, un portail spatio-temporel s'ouvre et on retombe au dimanche matin ? Plein de gens partent en WE prolongé, mais ils font quoi ? Ils vont où ? Y a des endroits spéciaux pour ça ?
> Pour moi ce sera boulot, boulot et re-boulot,et ce tous les soirs du mois d'avril. Mais après pitain, j'irais jeter ma culotte par-dessus les moulins.\o/


La recette du we prolongé, c'est très simple.
C'est quand tu bosses dans une boite privée, que tu fais des heures, des heures et que finalement on te fait comprendre qu'on préfèrerait pas te les payer mais plutôt que tu les récupères.
Et vu que moi chui assez arrangeant en tant que mec.... ben je récupère en prenant des jours.
Là tu vois, lundi et mardi, ben je vais pas bosser, ce qui me permet de partir voir ma tite soeurette, qui fête son anniv' ce we et qui habite pas du tout à côté de chez moi !
Woilaaa.


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> La recette du we prolongé, c'est très simple.
> C'est quand tu bosses dans une boite privée, que tu fais des heures, des heures et que finalement on te fait comprendre qu'on préfèrerait pas te les payer mais plutôt que tu les récupères.
> Et vu que moi chui assez arrangeant en tant que mec.... ben je récupère en prenant des jours.
> Là tu vois, lundi et mardi, ben je vais pas bosser, ce qui me permet de partir voir ma tite soeurette, qui fête son anniv' ce we et qui habite pas du tout à côté de chez moi !
> Woilaaa.


Ah bin voilà, c'est ça. C'est que dans le monde de l'inttermittence du spectacle, on connait pas tout ça. En fait, les WE prolongés, on appelle ça plutôt chômage. Merci pour l'explication.\o/


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

RHHHoooo...ptin ce soir !

RIEN !!!

Le pied quoi !!!
:style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Même pas un apéro ?


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un apéro ?


Ba si tu proposes...
Je boirais à ta santé et à l'annive de ta soeurette...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Ca est urbain de ta part...


----------



## Fondug (7 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, ti ménage, ti repassage, changer la caisse du chat (que j'ai en dépot vente pendant 10 jours), matage de Masters en faisant un peu d'vélo paske quand même là, y'a d'l'abus...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

L'aventure ce soir !

Et demain, Les Poissons Autistes au Zinéma !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Bonne chance.....


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Avril 2006)

Pour moi ce soir c'est le dernier épisode de la saison 2 des 4400.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

essayer de faire la même chose mais avec deux machines...


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> essayer de faire la même chose mais avec deux machines...



Vu que tous les fils sont débranchés, ca va pas être dur....


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

dand le même temps j'ai que deux machines, donc ça va pas être dur...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Moi, ce soir, je me fais couronner (pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore  )

J'ai préparé un petit cadeau pour mon dentiste féru d'art : les lettres de Vicent Van Gogh à son frère Théo, revues et visitées par Woody Allen (Van Gogh est dentiste dans cette parodie - c'est succulent).

Petite mise en page sobre et sympa - j'espère que ça lui plaira...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

ce soir je vais dans une région pomée qui ressemble un peu a celle de guytan...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Y'a de la pomme ? Normandie, je parie !


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce soir, je me fais couronner (pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore  )
> 
> J'ai préparé un petit cadeau pour mon dentiste féru d'art : les lettres de Vicent Van Gogh à son frère Théo, revues et visitées par Woody Allen (Van Gogh est dentiste dans cette parodie - c'est succulent).
> 
> Petite mise en page sobre et sympa - j'espère que ça lui plaira...



Bon courage !
:affraid:


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Avril 2006)

Je remets le couvert ... 



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Me plaindre :
> - j'ai mal à la tête
> - faim mais pas envie de faire à manger (ni de commander une pizza)
> - j'ai 10 paquets de copies à corriger et pas une once de courage
> ...


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je remets le couvert ...


Bois plutôt une bière (ou quelque  chose de semblable), avant la corde, on sait jamais qu'elle change d'avis


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce soir, je me fais couronner (pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore  )
> 
> J'ai préparé un petit cadeau pour mon dentiste féru d'art : les lettres de Vicent Van Gogh à son frère Théo, revues et visitées par Woody Allen (Van Gogh est dentiste dans cette parodie - c'est succulent).
> 
> Petite mise en page sobre et sympa - j'espère que ça lui plaira...


Soirée sauna ??


----------



## guytantakul (8 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, presque ! 
En tout cas, bain chaud et attouchements sexuels sont au programme


----------



## duracel (8 Avril 2006)

Bière, foot et peut être un peu de sexe.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

ce soir, trouver un boulot pour cet été, trouver un bar sympa, et trouver une fille...

trouver un bar, ca devrait aller, le reste je dis pas... :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (8 Avril 2006)

Epaule d'agneau cuite je ne sais pas combien d'heures  plateau de fromages , le tout arrosé d'un magnum de bourgogne de je ne sais pu qui mais un must d'une année topissime et chez mon fréro .Ce soir , je ne conduis pas !!!!!!!!:love: ( j'oubliais l'apéro ...) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Révision pour un CAP blanc, sisisi


----------



## macarel (8 Avril 2006)

petite soirée de belote "améliorée" :love: :love:  (genre sex drugs and rock and roll" en soft)


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

Lecture des 40 nouvelles pages d'aujourd'hui  du sujet Bootcamp.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Avril 2006)

Pour moi, le doc sur Arte.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

en ce qui me concerne, c'est hors charte :love:


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)

Il parait qu'on m'enmène dans un resto de moules ce soir...
mouef c'est pas parce que je suis né à Bruxelles qu'on peut abuser de moi de cette manière.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

en ce qui me concerne, c'est hors charte :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Avril 2006)

Viens de matter "Night Watch".... vraiment bizarre.
Les russes débarquent, avec une trilogie siouplé ! 

Bande annonce ici !


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2006)

CHRISTOPHE !
CHRISTOPHE !
votez pour lui c'est le plus fort !!!!
:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Avril 2006)

CARREMENT, moi aussi, Christophe j'le kiffe ! :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2006)

Ok je vote


----------



## mikoo (13 Avril 2006)

... diner décontracté à l'Entrecôte.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... diner décontracté à l'Entrecôte.




je sais qui aller faire ch... ce soir ! tu invites mikoo ?


----------



## mikoo (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je sais qui aller faire ch... ce soir ! tu invites mikoo ?



c'est pas moi qui paye...


----------



## guizmo47 (13 Avril 2006)

Entrainement de rugby:casse: ... Puis repas, aprés l'effort... 
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## joubichou (13 Avril 2006)

pèrniflard,calzone et dodo ,7 heures de grimper ça m'a mis HS


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Avril 2006)

j'ai deja dormi 17h ou presque depuis hier soir ... je compte bien continuer .... trop épuisé!:sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Avril 2006)

Une toile peut-être..... séance de 22h15, faut voir le programme...


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

Après le resto decevant  de ce soir: p****d et au lit, copine, un peu de musique et plus si affinités:love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> au lit, copine,  et plus si affinités:love: :love:


la charrrrrrrrrtttteee!!!! :rateau:


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Allez à la pharmacie acheter des produits asséchants pour la Varicelle de Maël....
:hein:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allez à la pharmacie acheter des produits asséchants pour la Varicelle de Maël....
> :hein:



Prend-lui aussi des produits rigolos pour contrebalancer les assez chiants


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Prend-lui aussi des produits rigolos pour contrebalancer les assez chiants


Oui mais quoi exactement?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas, ça dépend de l'âge, mais je table sur de l'autobronzant pour lui faire un corps de tigre (ou de panthère). 
C'est rigolo à tout âge, je l'ai fait à 25 ans perso*. 

Le bleu de méthylène aussi (pour pisser bleu sur la faïence) a beaucoup de succès chez les garçons 


* c'est mieux que du henné, ça dure plus longtemps


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

un petit match de foot , un peu de nouvelle star en rediff , et quelques reves ...


----------



## .Steff (19 Avril 2006)

aujour'd'hui et plus précisément ce soir j'ai 20 ans !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Alors le programme va être chargé :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Avril 2006)

Je te souhaites de mieux fêter tes vingts-ans que moi je les ais fêtés...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je te souhaites de mieux fêter tes vingts-ans que moi je les ais fêtés...




Mais tu as toujours 20 ans Hobbes !!!  

Bon, moi ce soir, c'est ch'tit apéro, grignotage, broderie au coin du feu.  Après quelques soirées couchés tard, ça fait un peu de bien.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as toujours 20 ans Hobbes !!!
> 
> (.....).


C'est vrai.....Pour encore plusieurs années....!!


----------



## macarel (19 Avril 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> aujour'd'hui et plus précisément ce soir j'ai 20 ans !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Alors le programme va être chargé :love:


Je te souhaite de les fêter comme moi, il y a un moment, mais je me rappelle toujours:love: :love:
Ce soir je plantes des salades (Batavia blonde, Feuille de chêne blonde) et un peu de persil


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

Ce soir :
CHRISTOPHEUUUUUUUU !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

ce soir c'est : mais qui est donc le découpeur??????????????:afraid: 


hein Ned t'as oublié


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est : mais qui est donc le découpeur??????????????:afraid:
> 
> 
> hein Ned t'as oublié



Non Non, je l'ai enregistré...
Je le look ce soir ou demain...héhé
Pas forgété, non non...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Non Non, je l'ai enregistré...
> Je le look ce soir ou demain...héhé
> Pas forgété, non non...




bah tu vas pas le regretter beaucoup de rebondissements!


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bah tu vas pas le regretter beaucoup de rebondissements!



C'était déjà pas mal l'épisode précedent.
Je suis content que cette flikette manges un peu, elle m'énervait elle...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'était déjà pas mal l'épisode précedent.
> Je suis content que cette flikette manges un peu, elle m'énervait elle...:rateau:




bah justement pas tant que çà (on découvre des trucs incroyables )mais je te laisse la surprise.

pour moi ce soir c'est resto québéquois avec macgé


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bah justement pas tant que çà (on découvre des trucs incroyables )mais je te laisse la surprise.
> 
> pour moi ce soir c'est resto québéquois avec macgé



Ha !!
Vous allez bouffer du Caribou au beurre de peanut's?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

ce soir il y a ModuleM qui va mixer au Bar Du Musée, à partir de 21h00, et tous les gens qui l'ont vu m'ont dit qu'il est très fort... c'est de la tech minimale tout en finesse, jouée par un Quebecquois qui a son propre label (pourquoi il vit à Montpellier?? ) et qui a collaboré avec Steve Bugg, d'après ce que j'ai compris.

à voir


----------



## Dory (20 Avril 2006)

Et des pancakes avec du sirop d'érable et elle va ""jaser""


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

Ce soir? Je vas voir des amis, leur donner un p'tit coup de main (ils font de la peinture dans leur maison), puis petite bouffe sympa


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, je bosse
gnéééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je bosse
> gnéééééééééééééééééééééé




franchement, c'est pas de chance, non, non, c'est vrai, je te plains, alors que tu aurais pu psser une bonne soirée sympa... c'est dur quand même  :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

C'est pour la bonne cause, on est en passe de trouver enfin un remède à la maladie d'alzheimer...

... pfff, nan en fait t'as raison, je sers à rien. Faiche ! Vivement lundi soir !!


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce grand débile de Fondug._


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et des pancakes avec du sirop d'érable et elle va ""jaser""


   :hein:



			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour la bonne cause, on est en passe de trouver enfin un remède à la maladie d'alzheimer...


 
Tiens, ça commence à m'interesser, à force de ne plus me rappeler quoi que ce soit.
La plante qui rend fou (comme il disait notre chèr Tintin) peutêtre? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

Ce fut ça :


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

... sushis biere dans mon bain. Apres une pure semaine de m***e. On verra pour la suite.


----------



## NED (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir :
rattrapper le sommeil perdu dans la semaine....


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir :
> rattrapper le sommeil perdu dans la semaine....


et tu penses y arriver ?!....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir:
rattrapper le temps perdu à dormir dans la semaine...




Oh pis nan.............


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir : je profite de mes 2derniers jours avant la reprise des cours  



			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> (comme il disait notre chèr Tintin)


 
On m'appelle ? 


_*c.f. le titre*_

bisous by Nephou


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

Soirée "oeufs" chez une amie, 
un nouveau concept sans doute...
:hein: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Soirée "oeufs" chez une amie,
> un nouveau concept sans doute...
> :hein: :sleep:



pâques est terminé très cher bizarre ce concept, c'est ptêt un new code pour les soirées fécondage:hein:   :rose:


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

Opéra de Lyon: _Cosi fan tutte_, dirigé par William Christie,

j'y vais je suis déjà à la bourre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Opéra de Lyon: _Cosi fan tutte_, dirigé par William Christie,
> 
> j'y vais je suis déjà à la bourre



de labour on dit d'abord  et pis çà existe pô chez l'âne en plus:hein:  

mon programme de ce soir?cool et sans beuverie:rateau:  regarder une de mes séries préférées:love:


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Opéra de Lyon: _Cosi fan tutte_, dirigé par William Christie,
> 
> j'y vais je suis déjà à la bourre&#8230;


Dans mon infinie mansuétude j'ai donné ma place à une amie qui à l'art de ne pas savoir choisir ses amants (j'espère que le paradis existe); tant pis j'irai dimanche écouter tout ça.

Du coup ce soir boulot pour pouvoir sortir l'esprit léger demain&#8230;


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

La soirée, elle va commencer par ça :


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

ce soir " V pour vendetta"
beaucoup aimé les comics.....
déception... ou pas, tout à l'heure !!.....


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ce soir " V pour vendetta"
> beaucoup aimé les comics.....
> déception... ou pas, tout à l'heure !!.....



Ouais tu me diras hein? J'aurais aimé le voir cuilà.
Parceque le cinoch moi depuis que le petiot est là c'est hard-core.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Parceque le cinoch moi depuis que le petiot est là c'est hard-core.


Ah ? toi aussi tu as vu Vesuvia et les trois cratères ?


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? toi aussi tu as vu Vesuvia et les trois cratères ?



Helas, helas... 
Sur le cable on nous sert que de la daube en sauce.
Heureusement que le DVD existe.
 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et tu penses y arriver ?!....



réponse : NON


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Lectures quotidiennes


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)

Cinéma avec les potes : OSS 117,
bon okay c'est pas du tout mon genre de film et je déteste Dujardin,
mais là pour le coup et vu les bonnes critiques...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

esperer travailler sans relancer mon mal de tete:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Cinéma avec les potes : OSS 117,
> bon okay c'est pas du tout mon genre de film et je déteste Dujardin,
> mais là pour le coup et vu les bonnes critiques...



tiens nous au courant ...de ton opinion sur ce film dont on dit tant de bien .. si en plus tu n'aimes pas dujardin.. ce sera sympa d'avoir ton avis


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Avril 2006)

Je regarde à nouveau "Les choristes" à la TV, que voulez vous j'AIMEEEEEEEE :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde à nouveau "Les choristes" à la TV, que voulez vous j'AIMEEEEEEEE :love: :love:



et qu'est ce qui est bien dans les choristes?je ne l'ai jamais vu .. j'avoue:rose: 
dois je l'enregistrer?


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde à nouveau "Les choristes" à la TV, que voulez vous j'AIMEEEEEEEE :love: :love:


je préfère "la horde sauvage" !!....


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je préfère "la horde sauvage" !!....


 

Les deux frères?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

deux freres .. doit pas etre mal mais peut etre un peu previsible au niveau de l'histoire .. pour le coup, la horde sauvage n'est pas trop mon truc .. 

rendez vous ici pour la critique des films du soir ... on saura si le programme du soir etait bon..


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Travailler et regarder les Choristes


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Travailler et regarder les Choristes


quel travail ce soir..?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quel travail ce soir..?




La semaine Sainte a Villaloid en 1618


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et qu'est ce qui est bien dans les choristes?je ne l'ai jamais vu .. j'avoue:rose:
> dois je l'enregistrer?



OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

oki c'est parti, ! j'aime bien le ton du début effectivement .. ça doit etre a la hauteur de sa reputation


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et qu'est ce qui est bien dans les choristes?je ne l'ai jamais vu .. j'avoue:rose:
> dois je l'enregistrer?



NNNNNOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN

mais bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> NNNNNOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN
> 
> mais bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut...



je le suis de loin et je vous dirai ce que j'en pense ... 

au fait pourquoi NONNNNNNNN?


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Les deux frères?


Wild bunch.....

in french : la horde sauvage.... 

 
c'était juste pour dire que les fims comme les "choristes" ou "Amélie Poulain" il me faut des années avant de vouloir (pouvoir) les regarder..... je n'aime pas trop les "enthousiasmes" pressants et les critiques dithyrambiques......


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2006)

Revenons au sujet du fil..

Programme pour la soirée ...

lecture de la bible ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

revoir les choristes   et zapper aussi sur les deux frères que j'ai déjà vu aussi sont tellement trognons ces tits tigrous:love: 
ces deux films m'ont fait pleurer  chui trop sensible:hein: 

Joël tu fais bien d'enregistrer les choristes, même la BO est top 
pour le mal de crâne, çà fait des années que j'me trimballe çà à présent traitement de fond oblige


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

On parle de moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

ouvre les yeux toa, vla qu'il confond même les tigres et les lions maintenant  pfftt çà s'arrange pas dans ta tite tête de piaf:hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ouvre les yeux toa, vla qu'il confond même les tigres et les lions maintenant  pfftt çà s'arrange pas dans ta tite tête de piaf:hein:




Melle s'enerve


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2006)

Ptin y'avait que dalle à la téloch ce soir...
Du coup, ba on a pas regardé la télé, ca fait du bien.
Mais demain on va se rattraper avec LA NOUVELLE STAR !!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> revoir les choristes  et zapper aussi sur les deux frères que j'ai déjà vu aussi sont tellement trognons ces tits tigrous:love:
> ces deux films m'ont fait pleurer chui trop sensible:hein:
> (...)


Ouais pffff la famille.... tout ça.... Vais me prendre un bouquin....:sleep:


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2006)

soirée très classe entre braguettes: bière, pizza, télé, vannes grasses..... 

...... tout ce qui fait le charme bien viril qui peut nous caractériser au milieu de notre nature romantique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

bin c'est vraiment la classe çà Rominet :hein: soirée entre braguettes


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bin c'est vraiment la classe çà Rominet :hein: soirée entre braguettes




Et pour les dames c en tailleurs ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Avril 2006)

joli les choristes   

sinon comme dirait ned , demain nouvelle star!


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> joli les choristes
> 
> sinon comme dirait ned , demain nouvelle star!




Vive Christophe


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bin c'est vraiment la classe çà Rominet :hein: soirée entre braguettes



ah , mais j'ai prévenu... soirée très classe .....   

Une bonne nuit de sommeil et tout revient à la normale après :love: :love: 




			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les dames c en tailleurs ?



Non, pour ces tendres demoiselles toujours raffinées, le pendant de nos soirées braguettes/bières sont leurs célèbres soirées pyjamas/glace à la vanille.... et franchement elles n'ont rien à nous envier ... tu peux confirmer je pense toumaï non.....?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bin c'est vraiment la classe çà Rominet :hein: soirée entre braguettes



Il faut parfois se demander ce qui nous pousse à certains retranchements... tu es grande. tu peux comprendre...


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il faut parfois se demander ce qui nous pousse à certains retranchements... tu es grande. tu peux comprendre...



enfin un qui me comprend, ou tout du moins me le fait croire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Avril 2006)

On pourrait en discuter longtemps, gamin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ah , mais j'ai prévenu... soirée très classe .....
> 
> Une bonne nuit de sommeil et tout revient à la normale après :love: :love:
> 
> ...




heinnnnnn?????:hein: j'ai pas de pyjama moi d'abord keskecékcetruc 
pour les glaces seulement des boules sur un cône en gauffrette vanille/choco


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> heinnnnnn?????:hein: j'ai pas de pyjama moi d'abord keskecékcetruc
> pour les glaces seulement des boules sur un cône en gauffrette vanille/choco




Tu dors comment ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Non, pour ces tendres demoiselles toujours raffinées, le pendant de nos soirées braguettes/bières sont leurs célèbres soirées pyjamas/glace à la vanille.... et franchement elles n'ont rien à nous envier ... tu peux confirmer je pense toumaï non.....?


Laisse tomber... Tu pisses contre le vent


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2006)

Juste avec quelques goutes de Chanel N°5 ©...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors comment ?


Joggingue et chaussettes à tous les coups...


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est Turtle attitude
Yo!


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

*CHRISTOPHE POWAAAAA !!!*

----------

  ​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

Vive Jean-Pascal.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Vamos Barcelona !!!


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Vive Jean-Pascal.



Et Zizi JeanMaire aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Joggingue et chaussettes à tous les coups...



tout dépend d'la valeur du coup:rateau:


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend d'la valeur du coup:rateau:



Tu dis ca parceque t'en veut un coup!
(de boules hein..j'mentends)
moi j'ai cassé la machine là :
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vive Christophe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vive Jaques Brel.


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Ptin !
Moi qui pensait me faire une pure soirée  
Regardez ça,
c'est de pire en pire les choix pour les chansons de la nouvelle star !!! Voilà le programme pour ce soir :

BRUNO : Sans contrefaçon 
CYNDI : What I Said 
CHRISTOPHE : Le Jerk 
STEPHANIE : les bétises 
GAEL : le poinconneur des lilas 
FLORIAN : les Filles 
VALERIE : Mon HLM 
DOMINIQUE : La bohème 
:mouais:


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2006)

Je crois que je vais me regarder quelques épisodes de la saison 2 de la série *The L Word* que je viens de découvrir.

C'est assez raffraîchissant:love:


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Désolé,
Le Forum M6, ce sont vraiment des branquignioless.
Et heureusement Ils n'ont pas chanté tout ce que j'avais dit.
On a passé une bonne soirée du coup 

DOMINIQUE et CHRISTOPHE
tout simplement :
*ENORMES !!!!

 *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

effectivement le duo était splendide


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Il a chanté quoi Christophe ?


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

mon programme de la soirée :
&#8212; fermer le fil des anniversaires
&#8212; fermer le fil des blagues du lundi
&#8212; fermer le fil sur la formule 1
&#8212; fermer le fil des chats et des chiens
&#8212; fermer le fil de &#8220;là, maintenant&#8221;
&#8212; fermer le powerbook


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2006)

Vérifie la liste, tu as oublié quelques fils  (à moins qu'ils aient été fermés depuis).


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

finalement tu pourrais fermer le bar; ça irait plus vite


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il a chanté quoi Christophe ?



Gloria Gaynor "I am what I am" (j'crois que c'est ça le titre).
En tout cas c'était de la bombe!

Et le duo avec Dominique etait top groovy !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Gloria Gaynor "I am what I am" (j'crois que c'est ça le titre).
> En tout cas c'était de la bombe!
> 
> Et le duo avec Dominique etait top groovy !!




Il en a fait sa " propre " version de cette chanson a la manière de " Où sont les femmes " ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mon programme de la soirée :
>  fermer le fil des anniversaires
>  fermer le fil des blagues du lundi
>  fermer le fil sur la formule 1
> ...


fermes ton powerbook, je te sens surmené !! 
_(le fil "une mosaïque de là maintenant" est, depuis longtemps, déjà fermé....   )_


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il en a fait sa " propre " version de cette chanson a la manière de " Où sont les femmes " ?



Un peu moins exentrique.
Mais avec une diction digne d'une Diva et en emmenant le groupe pour Brûler Baltard !!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> finalement tu pourrais fermer le bar; ça irait plus vite



Je fus un précurseur.


----------



## macarel (27 Avril 2006)

Vu que hier aprèsmidi je me suis fait voler mon sac à dos (de mon bureau  ) avec PB, APN, cle USB, portefeuille et autres bricoles, j'ai passé la soirée à chercher (sans tout trouver) des factures. L'assurance dit qu'il ne peuvent probablement  pas le prendre en charcge, vu qu'il n"y a pas eu infraction. (Vous fermez toutes les portes à clef pendant la journée quand vous êtes présent ?)


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2006)

Oh mais faut pas fermer simplement le Bar, faut plutôt en faire des entrées payantes.

C'est quand même un des derniers zoos ou l'on peut voir qu'on répond _de manière absolument détachée et purement philosophique_ l'intérêt (c'est quoi ???) d'un thread à la liberté de poster (du vide, zavez qu'à pas lire si ça vous intéresse pas).

Ce serait salaud de forcer les gens, quand ils s'emmerdent, à rester dans leur tête plutôt que de s'épandre sur un serveur. Et l'acte de fermer c'est _méchant_, car il y a toujours quelques centièmes de seconde, avant de _penser_ que c'est pas sympa, ou l'on est forcer de réaliser _un tout petit peu_


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> que c'est pas sympa, ou l'on est forcer de réaliser _un tout petit peu_



_avec son cerveau.....
 _


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

madame le chef sur la m6 , personne n'a regardé ! audimat cata .. mais programme que j'aime beaucoup .. sympa .. assez honnete , bon esprit
puis un coup d'oeil sur la 2 avec les postulants ou representants postulants pour elections 2007 , les nanas qui aiment pas sego , les gars non plus! la fille de son père qui s'est reloooké plus blonde et plus légère semble t il ... bref bref bref .. pas de regrets de pas avoir regardé ...
sinon , tigre et dragon , heureusement que je l'ai deja en reserve ! bon et now ..? cauet ..? je ne sais ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

regarder les docs de motos:love: et rêver à mon futur choix:love: 

Joël vont pas être corrigées vite les copies là hein :hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Ce soir je continue de broder le dragon rouge emblême du Pays de Galle en jetant un oeil distrait sur la téloche.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Dormir


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Dormir


non ?!..... c'est original !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> non ?!..... c'est original !!





Oui tout a fait en ce moment , je fais dans l'original


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Avril 2006)

T'as pas cours toi :mouais:


Sinon, ce soir, c'est resto avec la belle-famille


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Si je disais mes horaires ca en dégouterait plus d'un(e)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Et dire que tu te plains de pas bosser assez, tu devrais envisager une consultations pour ta soirée...

Edith : c'est exactement ce que je dis, donc...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que tu te plains de pas bosser assez, tu devrais envisager une consultations pour ta soirée...




Moi , je me suis plain ? Appart pour les grèves , le reste non


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais faut pas fermer simplement le Bar, faut plutôt en faire des entrées payantes.
> 
> C'est quand même un des derniers zoos ou l'on peut voir qu'on répond _de manière absolument détachée et purement philosophique_ l'intérêt (c'est quoi ???) d'un thread à la liberté de poster (du vide, zavez qu'à pas lire si ça vous intéresse pas).
> 
> Ce serait salaud de forcer les gens, quand ils s'emmerdent, à rester dans leur tête plutôt que de s'épandre sur un serveur. Et l'acte de fermer c'est _méchant_, car il y a toujours quelques centièmes de seconde, avant de _penser_ que c'est pas sympa, ou l'on est forcer de réaliser _un tout petit peu_




Et surtout, tu oublies un argument imparable, augmenter le compteur :rateau:


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2006)

Après les émotions de cette semaine (le vol de mon PB, APN, portefeuille etc..), ce soir je me repose en fumant avec une bière en regardant PJ et autres polars.  
Pour la petite histoire, demainmatin  je récupère un nouveau MBP  pour remplacer mon PB chez mon revendeur préféré. Faut dire que dans toute cette sale histoire, il y a que lui qui assure. (Vive Alias 66)  Les gendarmes s'en foutent royalement, l'assurane préfère ne pas payer   (j'en ai pas fini avec eux hein:hein: )


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Euh me vautrer devant la télé


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Net + épisodes des experts saison 2


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2006)

Ben continuer de réviser mes partiels

Actuellement ce soir ca sera Toxicologie : toxicité de l'éthanol
mais bon je ne ferai pas la partie pratique.....

jla laisse a qui veut .....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

*Gamins*..........: en stage chez leur grand-mère 
*Epouse*...........: en reportage
*Potes*..............: convalescents

 

Ce soir Itunes ++Playloud++  et Moskovskaya :rateau: :love:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

****** bon plan toi, 'tain j'avais oublié l'absynthe sur l'étagère du coup


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ****** bon plan toi, 'tain j'avais oublié l'absynthe sur l'étagère du coup


T'as la cuillère à trous et tout?


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette passe la soirée avec une fée verte, comme c'est mignon


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette passe la soirée avec une fée verte, comme c'est mignon


Rousse aux yeux verts:love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> T'as la cuillère à trous et tout?


A mon gout pas besoin que j'utilise ma cuillère, elle n'est pas si amer pour y mettre du sucre  



			
				MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette passe la soirée avec une fée verte, comme c'est mignon


respire !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ****** bon plan toi, 'tain j'avais oublié l'absynthe sur l'étagère du coup




Mmmmh ! De la Bleue ! :love: 

Souvenirs du Val-de-Travers  :rateau:  

Nasdrovia!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

je vais aller boire un tit morito  chez une copine qui a un resto discothèque super sympa vers nation il ne passe que des musiques des années 70/80 
çà fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas allée et c'est un pur moment de détente et l'ambiance est à son top vers 23H30


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Ca a l'air sympa effectivement


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller boire un tit morito  chez une copine qui a un resto discothèque super sympa vers nation il ne passe que des musiques des années 70/80
> çà fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas allée et c'est un pur moment de détente et l'ambiance est à son top vers 23H30




Il n'y avait pas mieux que La Casa del Habano boulevard St Germain pour y boire le meilleur mojito de Paris et y fumer les meilleurs cigares..... mais quel ne fut pas mon désapointement lorsque, venant à Paris récemment, l'établissement avait fermé  

Quel dommage .......:mouais: :hein:


----------



## mikoo (29 Avril 2006)

*Transamerica*


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

Le match de l'année


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

Ce soir y'a encore des cons qui vont se taper,se  cracher dessus, s'insulter, tout ça pour du foot pas terrible  Et ça va encore faire la une de tout les journaux internationaux, vive la honte pour nous 

Evidemment  je generalise mais bon en ce moment  on ne parle pas des equipes mais plutot des mesures de securités


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir y'a encore des cons qui vont se taper,se  cracher dessus, s'insulter, tout ça pour du foot pas terrible  Et ça va encore faire la une de tout les journaux internationaux, vive la honte pour nous
> 
> Evidemment  je generalise mais bon en ce moment  on ne parle pas des equipes mais plutot des mesures de securités



Bah quoi??  

Les chiens enragés faut bien les enfermer...le stade de France c'est un minimum.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

Le PSG vient de marquer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

ah ah ah ah!! fooooooooooooottttttt!!!!! psg dominait un peu ... mais marseille se reveille ...
favori aux resultats, c'etait marseille ..
favori des buteurs c'est pauletaaaa!

serré...

enfin, esperons que ça fera un bon match avec des buts ..en ce moment.. tiens je devrais aller commenter sur là maintenant .. mais ça ferait flood :rose:  l'om domine le jeu .. corner sur corner


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller boire un tit morito  chez une copine qui a un resto discothèque super sympa vers nation il ne passe que des musiques des années 70/80
> çà fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas allée et c'est un pur moment de détente et l'ambiance est à son top vers 23H30




relax la sirene, tu vas nous user tes ecailles à courir les fetes nocturnes ainsi ..


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

On ne s'use pas à vivre, c'est plutôt le contraire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

tiens, il parait que les portes du stade de france sont totalement fermées ! en taule les foooteux ! en tauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuule!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> relax la sirene, tu vas nous user tes ecailles à courir les fetes nocturnes ainsi ..



justement "relax" Joël et les écailles sous les sunlight çà brille un max 

pour en revenir au sujet ce soir, relax sur le woueb à chercher une zolie moto pas écaillée:love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens, il parait que les portes du stade de france sont totalement fermées ! en taule les foooteux ! en tauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuule!!:rateau:


Remarque digne d'un hooligan mais c'est pas ça qui va te tuer non plus...


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens, il parait que les portes du stade de france sont totalement fermées ! en taule les foooteux ! en tauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuule!!:rateau:




Et pourquoi pas, DEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOR les footeux :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

tiens , les supporters du psg devraient etre calmes , le psg mene .. 2à0


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens , les supporters du psg devraient être calmes , le psg mène .. 2à0



J'imagine que les supporters de l'OM, doivent s'énerver :rateau:, attention risque de collision   (note pour vous ne pas traîner dans le coin :rateau: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Remarque digne d'un hooligan mais c'est pas ça qui va te tuer non plus...


c'est une citation des guignols !! c'etait sarko qui disait " en taule les jeunes en taule!!!!!"


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est une citation des guignols !! c'etait sarko qui disait " en taule les jeunes en taule!!!!!"




ET tu oublies "Dehors les...." (dixit sarko dans les guignols :rateau


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

7ème victoire en coupe de france du psg!  allez troisieme mi-temps...chataignes ? marrons? torgnoles? ou rien...  


bonne soirée à tous!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

Et Paris a gagné


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et Paris a gagné




L'OM va se couler dans le pastis ce soir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

ben nous, on regarde pas le foot. Merci pour les résultats. on s'est contenté de matter un dvd de gorillaz Très sympa.:love::love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben nous, on regarde pas le foot. Merci pour les résultats. on s'est contenté de matter un dvd de gorillaz Très sympa.:love::love:



Nous ne sommes pas foot mais je reconnais que le match était intéressant, pas de périodes longues où les joueurs restent statiques en milieu de terrain (j'ai horreur de ça) ; des buts, pas de brutalité, un arbitre de choc, un Pauletta bien mimi, bref, j'ai pas regretté de regarder.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes pas foot mais je reconnais que le match était intéressant, pas de périodes longues où les joueurs restent statiques en milieu de terrain (j'ai horreur de ça) ; des buts, pas de brutalité, un arbitre de choc, un Pauletta bien mimi, bref, j'ai pas regretté de regarder.




c'est pour ça que je regarde pas. Je suis jaloux de leur corps d'athlete 

Nan, sérieusement à leur âge, courir après une balle! je veux bien pour un chien ou un chat. mais des grands gaillards comme ça!:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que je regarde pas. Je suis jaloux de leur corps d'athlete
> 
> Nan, sérieusement à leur âge, courir après une balle! je veux bien pour un chien ou un chat. mais des grands gaillards comme ça!:love:




   ... en plus ..... le p'tit Pauletta il est mimi de la pointe des cheveux jusqu'aux orteils......  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... en plus ..... le p'tit Pauletta il est mimi de la pointe des cheveux jusqu'aux orteils......  :love:



vala, rajoutes en:rose::rose::rose: geai pu ka rester confiné chez moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

Peut etre un début de soirée au Lou


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Soirée bossage pour moi ce soir -_-' Et peut être détente sur le net après.. en tout cas je vais pas faire long feu, couché a presque 4h hier et levé tôt je suis pas tout frais.


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

Regarder le couché de soleil, avec une bière fraîche ...
Ensuite trouver un bar avec une connexion WiFi et oublier le couché de soleil


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2006)

On va faire dans l'originalité, *Retour vers le futur III* sur M6.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

alexandre le bienheureux sur paris premiere 
et finir de planifier travail sur gargantua:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Une bonne bière et attendre la suite :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

Finir ma thèse en une page sur le virtuel déterritorialisé, le réel tangible et les procédés représentationnels technoscientifiques :sleep:


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

J'ai finit mon dossier sur le vignoble Bourguignon \o/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

continuer ma recherche de sha dow et oublier des moments difficiles


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mai 2006)

je termine mon devoir de droit consti :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (1 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> je termine mon devoir de droit consti :rateau:



beurk le constit !!!   bon courage !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

je voudrais etre vendredi!!! :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Terminer ma baroque


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> beurk le constit !!!   bon courage !!!!



arf, c'est le seul truc que j'avais bien kiffé le constit... au  moins c'est de la culture gé... parce que le droit civil, ca c'est vraiment de la merdeeeuuuhhhh !!! 

vi, d'ailleurs,ce soir, révision de droit des obligations...tagada zouin zouin... 
chouette soirée en perspective...
:sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2006)

Ce soir : controle technique de la voiture, opticien pour commander mes lentilles, faire le plein du frigo, ranger mes papiers, remplir la declaration d'impots
:affraid: J'aurais jamais le temps de tout faire :affraid:

Bon, tant pis, je ferais ce que je pourrais


----------



## macarel (2 Mai 2006)

Ce soir je compte méditer sur la roue qui tourne de plus en plus vite, tout en fumant une cigarete amélioré et en buvant un coup de rouge.:love: :love: 
Se trouver grandpère n'est pas rien hein


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

Soirée révisions peut etre ...


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mai 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je compte méditer sur la roue qui tourne de plus en plus vite (...)




Marcel Duchamp !?


----------



## macarel (2 Mai 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Marcel Duchamp !?


effectivement, c'est brouillon dans ma tête, par contre, je ne joue pas aux échecs


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mai 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, c'est brouillon dans ma tête, par contre, je ne joue pas aux échecs




Quelle passivité le grand-père !


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

Nouvelle Star...
Bruno part c'est normal...il m'enervait tfaçon...


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Mai 2006)

vu que là, tout de suite, je suis encore au taff, et bien, je vais en profiter pour me barrer et rentrer chez moi, parce que, quand même, il faut pas déconner...


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mai 2006)

ben moi c'est nuit blanche :sleep: :hein:


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Glandage inside  et bientôt dodo...


----------

